# Whites do have a role in stopping racism



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Whites do have a role in stopping racism.

*Anne Hathaway calls out white privilege in passionate post about 'unspeakable' murder of Nia Wilson*
  Erin Donnelly,Yahoo Lifestyle 7 hours ago

Anne Hathaway is using her platform for a powerful cause.

Outraged by the fatal stabbing of 18-year-old Nia Wilson by a white man, the Oscar-winning actress dedicated an Instagram post to honoring the young black woman. Wilson and her sister, who survived the attack, were stabbed at the BART MacArthur Station in Oakland, Calif., on July 22.

But Hathaway’s post was more than a passive tribute to Wilson — it was a call to arms and condemnation of those who hide behind their “white privilege” and fail to take action in the face of violence and racism.

Describing Wilson’s murder as “unspeakable,” the _Ocean’s 8_ star acknowledged her own privilege while calling for white people to step up.






Anne Hathaway paid tribute to the late Nia Wilson on social media. (Photo: Theo Wargo/FilmMagic)
“White people — including me, including you — must take into the marrow of our privileged bones the truth that ALL black people fear for their lives DAILY in America and have done so for GENERATIONS,” she wrote. “White people DO NOT have equivalence for this fear of violence. Given those givens, we must ask our (white) selves — how ‘decent’ are we really? Not in our intent, but in our actions? In our lack of action?”

She ended the message with the #BlackLivesMatter hashtag, as well as #AntiRacist, #NoExcuse, 
#SayHerName, and #EarnTheRightToSayHerName.

Hathaway shut off the comments for the post, but that hasn’t stopped fans from responding. Many are now praising her as an ally.

Of course, Hathaway’s passionate plea received a fair share of critics. One troll called her a “self-hating white bitch who constantly does the most to get the acceptance and approval of black people online… so f***ing pathetic and cringey.” 

“Saying white people will never feel fear like black people is wrong,” another critic commented under one of Hathaway’s older posts. “There’s thousands of white girls in the world who are too scared to leave their homes after they’ve been abused, raped, and trafficked by men. There’s many white girls who have been murdered by men. Like I get it you’re privileged as hell and think every white woman is the same as you but that’s now how it works. Racism is disgusting and white supremacy needs to die but some of the stuff you said is just wrong.”

Hathaway’s not the only celebrity to speak out for Wilson. Amber Tamblyn also posted about her murder this week, though some accused her of shaming white women.

Anne Hathaway calls out white privilege in passionate post about 'unspeakable' murder of Nia Wilson


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Black are more likely to be murdered by other blacks. Maybe she should consider reality. 
Just a thought.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

Sometimes actresses get better looking w/age, Anne Hathaway is one of those times.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Black are more likely to be murdered by other blacks. Maybe she should consider reality.
> Just a thought.


Whites are more likely to be murdered by other whites as well. So. what?!?!?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Black are more likely to be murdered by other blacks. Maybe she should consider reality.
> ...


agreed.
She made it sound like black people are scared of whitey blowing their brains out. 
Thats why i brought up reality.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 26, 2018)

She's an idiot. And like someone else said:
Hollywood, the ultimate of the privileged telling us to check our privilege?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 26, 2018)

What does AnneHathaway want whites to do exactly? Me? I don’t give a shit. Several years ago I sat and watched a black jury acquit a black who murdered two white people! What should we do?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Black are more likely to be murdered by other blacks. Maybe she should consider reality.
> ...



   I have zero concerns about my safety going about my business in my white bread neighborhood.
   The last murder in my area was committed by a black dude who left the ghetto to find a white girl to rob.
  Shot the sixteen year old girl in the head and took her purse....for a whopping 20 bucks.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 26, 2018)

Here are some people exercising their race privilege...

https://nypost.com/2017/01/09/thugs-beat-up-and-rob-old-man/

Video: New York thugs knock man unconscious with sucker punch, take pics and high-five as they leave | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Black are more likely to be murdered by other blacks. Maybe she should consider reality.
> Just a thought.


I never heard a Black person say they were going to murder another person because they were Black.  You do realize whites are more likely to be murdered by other whites right?


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Black are more likely to be murdered by other blacks. Maybe she should consider reality.
> Just a thought.



All right wing lies!

Those are whites pretending to be blacks


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 26, 2018)

Is Anne Hatahaway equally as passionate about the black illegal who shot the white cop in the head? If she isn’t she’s a racist.


----------



## Some Guy (Jul 26, 2018)

I have privilege?  Oh, well ok.  I support socialism and therefore will give you all my stuff in the name of "fairness."

Thanks for making that compelling argument.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Well white guys are the ones doing all the mass shootings. I know I make sure to check out every white guy when I am in a crowed area.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 26, 2018)

Race privilege:


Video Shows Murderer Laughing In Court As Statement From Victim's Crying Mother Is Read


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 26, 2018)

Clean up your own nest and stop thinking the rest of humanity has some advantage over you and get to work....your house is a mess...gangs...drugs...booze...cmon man...


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 26, 2018)

Racism doesn’t exist.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whites do have a role in stopping racism.



Yes, and they can start by ignoring professional trolls like you who only exacerbate the problem and stir up hatred and division.  I'll tell you the same thing I told your counterpart in the other baiting thread.  If you spent as much time cleaning up your own neighborhoods and rotting subculture as you do blaming everybody else for your problem you could make a lot of progress, but you're not interested that.  You're satisfied playing forever the victim.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Cross the street!


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Sometimes actresses get better looking w/age, Anne Hathaway is one of those times.


I've never heard of her. She has a lot of movies and I have never seen even one of them


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Not my style. I'd rather kick their asses.


----------



## Some Guy (Jul 26, 2018)

As long as humans see others by color, gender, ethnicity and sexual orientation: equality is impossible.  Equality is impossible anyway, but you set yourself further away from it by focusing so much on what makes people different rather than the same.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Sometimes actresses get better looking w/age, Anne Hathaway is one of those times.


Yep, repeating liberal jibberish is fucking sexy as Hell.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then whine when they kick yours back about gasp white supremacy! That’s the answer!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 26, 2018)

I feel zero responsibility in stopping racism.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 26, 2018)

I notice how most white ass kicking blacks move in mobs and wear masks!


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 26, 2018)

..


Asclepias said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes actresses get better looking w/age, Anne Hathaway is one of those times.
> ...


 . . . the role she won her Oscar for. . . .


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Black are more likely to be murdered by other blacks. Maybe she should consider reality.
> ...


I have already responding to this comment. Try reading the thread, smart guy.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Ummm ok


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Yes thats the reality.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Do you not get out much or is this just more white lies?

Rwandan genocide - Wikipedia


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Thats stupid. I never read the rest of the thread before responding to a post.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 26, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Race privilege:
> 
> 
> Video Shows Murderer Laughing In Court As Statement From Victim's Crying Mother Is Read


He should serve every second of that fifty years!


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


That was white orchestrated and I have never been to Rwanda. I live here in the US where there are so many deranged white guys with guns.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Its only page three. Why you gotta derail the convo though?
This is about one asshole killing one person.
Whiny victimized, faggot


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 26, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> ..
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> ...


Her singing sucks!


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh, my bad.

Where is that evidence or are you saying this just cuz you think whites are inherently evil?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> ..
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> ...


Any Black people in it?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 26, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...


If you saw the movie, she was the best vocalist in the entire movie.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


No. I'm saying that because the facts show that white boys love doing mass shootings.  I have to stay alert in crowds because they are cowardly.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Black are more likely to be murdered by other blacks. Maybe she should consider reality.
> ...



Could you provide proof of that, please?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 26, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Here’s how a pro sings it!


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I see, so whitey likes the mass shootings and blacks prefer killing off each other on the streets of our cities, or is that orchestrated by white devils as well?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...


It's Les Miserables, about the French Revolution, what do you think?


. . . but, as it so happens, one of the convicts in the opening scenes. . .









Cavin Cornwall - IMDb


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 26, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Agreed.  

That's not Hollywood though.

Watch the movie, you will agree, she did better then ANY of the other actors.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 26, 2018)

What a shame that black people and some really strange white people have to make the murder of this poor girl into a racial incident.   Doing so celebrates the real causes.  

This is the third death in a BART station in FIVE days.  Let that sink in a moment.  Three people murdered in five days.  This is mass killing in slomo. 

 Finding racism glosses over the facts.  The killer was a violent felon who got early release from a sympathetic judge and was on parole at the time of this killing.

BART stations are home to drug addicts,  the mentally ill and the otherwise dregs who sleep in their own shit and vomit.  No one is the least bit interested in making transit safe.  Why should they be?  Blame white racism and everyone goes home until the next maniac kills someone else.

Three deaths in five days. 

 Blaming racism instead of the guilty parties makes you equally guilty.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Duh. Slavery makes them pull the trigger


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Right. White boys like killing everyone. They kill indiscriminately in mass shootings. Blacks just like whites kill each other. This is due to the fact that the racial populations tend to group among racial lines. White devils do have some influence on Blacks killing each other indirectly.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


White people go to Black neighborhoods every night in order to stab and shoot each other.
True story.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Has she ever done a movie with other major Black actors?  I dont watch movies that lack the prescience of Black people


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Gawd, you must be so miserable
I feel for you man. 
I mean that sincerely


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Where I am from the only white people I saw were crooked cops, white boys looking for Black prostitutes, whites looking for drugs, and white girls looking for Black guys. Never once did I see a white person kill another white person in a Black neighborhood.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So you don’t deny your racism! That’s good.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I made it through the 60s, how about you?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Why would I be miserable because I dont watch movies that dont interest me?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I wasnt alive in the 60's so no.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You’re a hateful pos?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then move out of the slum.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Why would that be something I care about?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You’re responding?
You care.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I dont live in the slums.  Even if I did what does that have to do with me saying I have never seen whites go to Black neighborhoods to kill each other?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


No. I dont care. I just want to know why *you think* I care if you were being sarcastic or not?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You’re such a hateful racist you can’t get sarcasm.
Go to the bar tonight and imagine stabbing someone; you’ll feel better...for 10 seconds.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Cause I’m Whitey.
And you were stupid enough to click Informational.
Better unclick before anyone notices.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I clicked on you saying you were being sarcastic? You should screen shot that for proof.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


White boy sarcasm is dumb and weird. I dont pay attention to it. 

I dont drink. Why would I go to a bar to imagine stabbing someone? Is this what passes for white boy sarcasm?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Just the amount of hate you have. Its sad man. I wish i could help..
Try smoking pot.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Why do you think I have hate because I dont watch movies that dont interest me?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You clicked my sarcasm as informative.
I’m on my iPhone, post numbers don’t appear.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Walk to closest wall; talk to it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Your post was informative. I never knew white people drove to Black neighborhoods to kill each other. 

You claimed that I clicked informative on your post saying you were sarcastic. Show us the proof.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No, you fucking moron, I said you clicked informative on the sarcastic post.
You hopeless.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You said I cared that you were being sarcastic and I marked that informative. I didnt care you were being sarcastic. I used you anyway.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your reading comprehension sucks.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You used me!
Oh!  Rhett, whatever shall I do?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Your intellect sucks.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Not much you can do but sit back and deal with it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I actually couldn’t give a darn either way.
I see you as no more than a study in Black bullshit.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I can tell you dont care. Its not like you dont talk to me whenever you can. 

5...4...3...2...1


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are proof of the failure of Affirmative Action.
My son’s many Black friends with advanced degrees live in nice neighborhoods and aren’t pissed off.


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2018)

Blacks need to grow up and stop blaming Whites for their problems.

They need to:

1.  Stop committing so many crimes

2.  Get off welfare

3.  Stop voting for Democrat that fuck up the economy

4.  Start taking care of their families.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Without me you’d be almost completely ignored.
I grew up in a Black neighborhood and I wonder how many of the kids I grew up with made something out of themselves or are fucked up like yourself.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




Never had to us AA like you and your ancestors did.

I live in a nice neighborhood and only get pissed off when some scumbucket puts a flag on my lawn on the 4th of July.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Tissue?


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Would you not agree that you are racist?  

After all, racism is thinking that your race is better than another.  Obviously you think this.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I never knew you until recently. 
I grew up in a Black neighborhood and I dont have to wonder. I know some kids became successful like myself and some kids wound up dead.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


No. Some ragged ass cheap plastic.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Congratulations on surviving.

What do you attribute this to?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Holy shit!
Do you know how to analyze a paragraph?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


From China?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Sometimes actresses get better looking w/age, Anne Hathaway is one of those times.


I think racism in America would take a big hit if there were more actors in Hollywood like Denzel Washington instead of like Anne Hathaway and her White Guilt syndrome.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Hating Whitey.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I've never claimed to be a racist but this thread really isnt about me.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes actresses get better looking w/age, Anne Hathaway is one of those times.
> ...


Denzels a great actor.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 26, 2018)

yeah-----Malcolm  XYZ   was ALSO a great actor


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 26, 2018)

We've got a few individuals here on USMB that are always dwelling on "Why do White Motherfuckers hate my black ass???"

The answer preplexes them, but is painfully obvious.


----------



## dave p (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What about the deranged black guys with guns? Violence isn’t one Sided issue. I’m sure Anne means well, but she is being disengenuous. The hashtag should be all lives matter.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


That would be my guess.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Who shot Malcolm?

Was it whitey or did they orchestrate it?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Very few and far between. Plus they are deranged due to the constant racism they experience. Whites are just deranged because they cant practice their racist ideology without getting their asses kicked.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites do have a role in stopping racism.
> ...



Are the whites here starting baiting threads? Your really need to not make comments about things you know nothing about. So from this point on, I am going to embarrass your Asian ass for your approach. This is a study done by the Economic Policy Institute I know you haven't read. You don't know this because you don't want progress. You want to be number one favored race for white man.

*50 years after the Kerner Commission: African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality*

Report • By Janelle Jones, John Schmitt, and Valerie Wilson • February 26, 2018

The year 1968 was a watershed in American history and black America’s ongoing fight for equality. In April of that year, Martin Luther King Jr. was assassinated in Memphis and riots broke out in cities around the country. Rising against this tragedy, the Civil Rights Act of 1968 outlawing housing discrimination was signed into law. Tommie Smith and John Carlos raised their fists in a black power salute as they received their medals at the 1968 Summer Olympics in Mexico City. Arthur Ashe became the first African American to win the U.S. Open singles title, and Shirley Chisholm became the first African American woman elected to the House of Representatives.

The same year, the National Advisory Commission on Civil Disorders, better known as the Kerner Commission, delivered a report to President Johnson examining the causes of civil unrest in African American communities. The report named “white racism”—leading to “pervasive discrimination in employment, education and housing”—as the culprit, and the report’s authors called for a commitment to “the realization of common opportunities for all within a single [racially undivided] society.”1 The Kerner Commission report pulled together a comprehensive array of data to assess the specific economic and social inequities confronting African Americans in 1968.

Where do we stand as a society today? In this brief report, we compare the state of black workers and their families in 1968 with the circumstances of their descendants today, 50 years after the Kerner report was released. We find both good news and bad news. While African Americans are in many ways better off in absolute terms than they were in 1968, they are still disadvantaged in important ways relative to whites. In several important respects, African Americans have actually lost ground relative to whites, and, in a few cases, even relative to African Americans in 1968.

Following are some of the key findings:


African Americans today are much better educated than they were in 1968 but still lag behind whites in overall educational attainment. More than 90 percent of younger African Americans (ages 25 to 29) have graduated from high school, compared with just over half in 1968—which means they’ve nearly closed the gap with white high school graduation rates. They are also more than twice as likely to have a college degree as in 1968 but are still half as likely as young whites to have a college degree.
The substantial progress in educational attainment of African Americans has been accompanied by significant absolute improvements in wages, incomes, wealth, and health since 1968. But black workers still make only 82.5 cents on every dollar earned by white workers, African Americans are 2.5 times as likely to be in poverty as whites, and the median white family has almost 10 times as much wealth as the median black family.
With respect to homeownership, unemployment, and incarceration, America has failed to deliver any progress for African Americans over the last five decades. In these areas, their situation has either failed to improve relative to whites or has worsened. In 2017 the black unemployment rate was 7.5 percent, up from 6.7 percent in 1968, and is still roughly twice the white unemployment rate. In 2015, the black homeownership rate was just over 40 percent, virtually unchanged since 1968, and trailing a full 30 points behind the white homeownership rate, which saw modest gains over the same period. And the share of African Americans in prison or jail almost tripled between 1968 and 2016 and is currently more than six times the white incarceration rate.
*Educational attainment*
The most important development since 1968 is that African Americans today are much better educated than they were in 1968. These absolute improvements in educational attainment—including substantial increases in both high school and college completion rates—have opened important doors for black workers compared with their counterparts 50 years ago. In relative terms, African Americans today are almost as likely as whites to have completed high school. But even though the share of younger African Americans with a college degree has more than doubled, African Americans today are still only about half as likely to have a college degree as whites of the same age.

*High school graduation rates.* Over the last five decades, African Americans have seen substantial gains in high school completion rates. In 1968, just over half (54.4 percent) of 25- to 29-year-old African Americans had a high school diploma. Today, more than nine out of 10 African Americans (92.3 percent) in the same age range had a high school diploma. (See *Table 1* for all data presented in this report.)


The large increase in high school completion rates helped to close the gap relative to whites. In 1968, African Americans trailed whites by more than 20 percentage points (75.0 percent of whites had completed high school, compared with 54.4 percent of blacks). In the most recent data, the gap is just 3.3 percentage points (95.6 percent for whites versus 92.3 percent for African Americans).

*College graduation rates. *College graduation rates have also improved for African Americans. Among 25- to 29-year-olds, less than one in 10 (9.1 percent) had a college degree in 1968, a figure that has climbed to almost one in four (22.8 percent) today.

Over the same period, however, college completion expanded for whites at a similar pace, rising from 16.2 percent in 1968 to 42.1 percent today, leaving the relative situation of African Americans basically unchanged: in 1968 blacks were just over half (56.0 percent) as likely as whites to have a college degree, a situation that is essentially the same today (54.2 percent).2

We would expect that these kinds of increases in the absolute levels of formal education would translate into large improvements in economic and related outcomes for African Americans. The rest of our indicators test the validity of this assumption.

*Unemployment*
The unemployment rate for African Americans in 2017 (the last full year of data) was 7.5 percent, 0.8 percentage points higher than it was in 1968 (6.7 percent). The unemployment rate for whites was 3.8 percent in 2017 and 3.2 percent in 1968.3

The unemployment data for these two years, almost 50 years apart, demonstrate a longstanding and unfortunate economic regularity: the unemployment rate for black workers is consistently about twice as high as it is for white workers.

*Wages and income*
*Hourly wages. *The inflation-adjusted hourly wage of the typical black worker rose 30.5 percent between 1968 and 2016, or about 0.6 percent per year. This slow rate of growth is particularly disappointing given the large increase in educational attainment among African Americans over these decades.

Even slower real wage growth (about 0.2 percent per year) for the typical white worker—albeit starting from a higher initial wage—meant that African Americans _did_ modestly close the racial wage gap over the last five decades. But, in 2016, by the hourly wage measure used here, the typical black worker still only made 82.5 cents on every dollar earned by the typical white worker.4


*Household income. *The inflation-adjusted annual income of the typical African American household increased 42.8 percent between 1968 and 2016, slightly outpacing income growth for the typical white household (36.7 percent). But the typical black household today still receives only 61.6 percent of the annual income received by the typical white household.5

*Poverty rates.* The share of African Americans living in poverty has declined substantially in the last five decades. Using the official federal poverty measure as a benchmark, over one-third (34.7 percent) of African Americans were in poverty in 1968. Today, the share in poverty is just over one in five (21.4 percent). For whites, the decline in the poverty rate was much smaller, from 10.0 percent in 1968 to 8.8 percent in 2016. In the most recent data, African Americans are about 2.5 times as likely to be in poverty as whites. (In 1968, they were 3.5 times as likely to be in poverty.)6

*Family wealth*
The typical black family had almost no wealth in 1968 ($2,467; data refer to 19637). Today, that figure is about six times larger ($17,409), but it is still not that far from zero when you consider that families typically draw on their wealth for larger expenses, such as meeting basic needs over the course of retirement, paying for their children’s college education, putting a down payment on a house, or coping with a job loss or medical crisis.

Over the same period, the wealth of the typical white family almost tripled, from a much higher initial level. In 2016, the median African American family had only 10.2 percent of the wealth of the median white family ($17,409 versus $171,000).8

*Homeownership.* One of the most important forms of wealth for working and middle-class families is home equity. Yet, the share of black households that owned their own home remained virtually unchanged between 1968 (41.1 percent) and today (41.2 percent). Over the same period, homeownership for white households increased 5.2 percentage points to 71.1 percent, about 30 percentage points higher than the ownership rate for black households.9

*Health*
*Infant mortality.* Over the last five decades, African Americans have experienced enormous improvements in infant mortality rates. The number of deaths per 1,000 live births has fallen from 34.9 in 1968 to 11.4 in the most recent data. Over the same period, whites have also seen dramatic reductions in infant mortality, with rates falling from 18.8 to 4.9 by the same measure.

In relative terms, however, African Americans have fallen behind. In 1968, black infants were about 1.9 times as likely to die as white infants. Today, the rate is 2.3 times higher for African Americans.10

*Life expectancy.* African Americans’ life expectancy at birth has also increased substantially (up 11.5 years) between 1968 and today, outpacing the increase for whites (up 7.5 years). But an African American born today can, on average, still expect to live about 3.5 fewer years than a white person born on the same day.11

*Incarceration*
The share of African Americans in prison or jail almost tripled between 1968 (604 of every 100,000 in the total population) and 2016 (1,730 per 100,000).

The share of whites in prison or jail has also increased dramatically, but from a much lower base. In 1968, about 111 of every 100,000 whites were incarcerated. In the most recent data, the share has increased to 270 per 100,000.

In 1968, African Americans were about 5.4 times as likely as whites to be in prison or jail. Today, African Americans are 6.4 times as likely as whites to be incarcerated, which is especially troubling given that whites are also much more likely to be incarcerated now than they were in 1968

50 years after the Kerner Commission: African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality

Learn not to talk shit when you don't know what you are talking about. To borrow from Ice Cube's song True to the Game-"You wanna be just like Jack but Jack calls you a ---- behind your back. So back  off genius, cause I  don't need you to correct me. You know that's right, you ain't white, so stop holding your ass tight. Cause you can't pass so why you tryin to pass with your Asian ass? " I've seen these people whose asses you kiss diss you for being an Asian. You're weak. So don't lecture me.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Would you agree that you are a racist?  Do you agree that the black race is morally superior to the white race?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The FBI or CIA


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Evidence?

True of false?

From Wiki:

On February 19, 1965, Malcolm X told interviewer Gordon Parks that the Nation of Islam was actively trying to kill him.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Yes I agree the Black race is morally superior to the white race. Blacks taught the white race civilization on two occasions. Blacks never attempted to enslave whites nor hold them back in any manner like whites did and still do.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Black are more likely to be murdered by other blacks. Maybe she should consider reality.
> Just a thought.



Maybe you need to repeat a new line.  Whites are more likely to be murdered by another white. That's reality also.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



According to your history no.  But according to history that is generally accepted, blacks sold their brothers into slavery.

I'm curious, do you have any evidence to the contrary?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Start a thread. Youre getting off topic.


----------



## dave p (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Of course you don’t.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Black are more likely to be murdered by other blacks. Maybe she should consider reality.
> ...



You are more likely to be murdered by someone close to you.

It has nothing to do with race.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Black are more likely to be murdered by other blacks. Maybe she should consider reality.
> ...


I know. 
But you dont seem to grasp she was talking about blacks being murdered.
Did you not read your own OP?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Even if that was true whites sold their brothers into slavery as well. Thats where we get the term "slave" in the first place. Whites selling other whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


She was talking about Blacks being murdered by whites dummy. 

"Outraged by the fatal stabbing of 18-year-old Nia Wilson *by a white man*, the Oscar-winning actress dedicated an Instagram post to honoring the young black woman."


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



And that's white history. Drunk history is more accurate.

11 pages of white irresponsibility.


----------



## dave p (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Few and far between? Really? They are only deranged because of Whitey. You pathetic liar. You can’t bring yourself to admit the truth. You are so tied up with your “ I hate whitey “ that you can’t see the facts. My God you self imposed victims are irrational.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do you have an accurate history book for us to read?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


OMFG 
NO SHIT YOU RETARD


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Who shot Malcolm?
> 
> Was it whitey or did they orchestrate it?


Who shot MLK?

Was it whitey or did they orchestrate it?


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Actually the Hebrew slaves were detained by Egyptians for some 500 years.

Or are you a Jew hating Holocaust denier as well?


----------



## dave p (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your history is just made up to make you feel justified in saying blacks never did anything wrong ever and the whole world abused us. Pathetic!


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Yes few and far between. I am surprised there are not more deranged Black people gunning down crowds of people due to the pressures they feel from this racist system.. Now why so many white boys flip out and kill people can only lead me to the obvious conclusion.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

dave p said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



With such a belief system, I wonder what their final solution for whitey is.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> According to your history no.  But according to history that is generally accepted, blacks sold their brothers into slavery.
> 
> I'm curious, do you have any evidence to the contrary?


And you're posting this...why...to absolve whites of their part of America's racist history of enslavement?


----------



## dave p (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wrong. Slav s existed throughout Africa and Egypt for thousands of years.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Gawd what a racist liar you are!


----------



## dave p (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You’re an idiot.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > According to your history no.  But according to history that is generally accepted, blacks sold their brothers into slavery.
> ...



No.  I am only trying to make the point that race is not the issue.  The issue is greed.

Blacks kidnapped and sold their brothers for money, and then whites came and took them as slaves to make money.

It's just that simple.

Now race did enter the picture as plantation owners tried to justify treating their fellow man in such a fashion.  We are all born knowing the Golden Rule, a rule that was given to us by a brown man, not white or black.  For you see, they simply said that blacks were glorified apes, so they could be treated like livestock.

This happens even today as a fetus is presented as subhuman or the Jew presented as vermin or the infidel compared to a Muslim.  Once you dehumanize your opponent, you are free to then abuse them as you wish.

I think being a racist is the first step.  You genially think that you are more human than your opponent.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Really? Do you have proof of that?

Present day Jews include whites that indeed were killed by....you guessed it.....other white people.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Who shot Malcolm?
> ...



*Yeah he did!*


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Dont get emotional and get reported for trolling.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Actually it's not that simple. And that's why I said what I did about the history coming from the majority of whites and almost all the whites posting here.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 26, 2018)

Practice what you preach asshat . esp. when yall go around chanting kill that white cracker.  You are IDIOT VICTIMS falling for a SOROS ENGINEERED SJ program that grabs all the stupid fks along the way   making it so the snowball affect takes place. The weak minded VICTIMS BITE IT and blame whites for it " ALL ONLY" . what assholes all of you are too.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> No.  I am only trying to make the point that race is not the issue.  The issue is greed.
> 
> Blacks kidnapped and sold their brothers for money, and then whites came and took them as slaves to make money.
> 
> *It's just that simple.*


Sounds like you're trying to jump, hop and skip past the insidious bigotry and racism that America's known for.

Did those blacks who sold their brothers due to greed, according to your theory, did they consider them to be less than human, say, 3/5ths of a human too?

Its really not that simple.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 26, 2018)

like I said CYKA practice what you preach






*"You want freedom you gonna have to kill some crackers".."gonna have to kill some of their babies"*


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Black are more likely to be murdered by other blacks. Maybe she should consider reality.
> ...



Still waiting for you to provide evidence for that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The only thing that will stop the eternal whining of black  people about who done dem wrong is a nice race war, to the death.


Nothing between us but the air and the internet. You ready for the consequences of coming at us?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Its freely available on google.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > No.  I am only trying to make the point that race is not the issue.  The issue is greed.
> ...



Not everyone who causes people injury or harm tries to rationalize it.   Most just try to keep it secret.

However, slavery was institutionalized and legal.  Therefore, hiding it was a big problem.

So who took the better approach?  Was it Martin Luther King or Malcolm X?

One thought whitey was the devil as where the other knew that the real Devil wanted blacks to hate whitey.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


I have several. What topic specifically?


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Just wondered if you had a history book that explained how blacks did not sell their brothers into slavery, or how the genocides in Africa should all be blamed on whitey.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The only thing that will stop the eternal whining of black  people about who done dem wrong is a nice race war, to the death.


I like this guy. You can see him coming from miles away. In fact, you can *smell *him coming from at least 2 miles.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that will stop the eternal whining of black  people about who done dem wrong is a nice race war, to the death.
> ...



Is this what you want?  A race war?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Malcolm ultimately took the better approach but MLK was quickly evolving his views to match Malcolms.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Yes I do.  Let me find it.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009NLFTRG/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Malcolm took his approach from Mohammad and MLK took his from Christ.  Both men followed "brown" men, not black men.

I would then assume you favor the approach of Mohammad instead of Christ.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Not everyone who causes people injury or harm tries to rationalize it.   Most just try to keep it secret.
> 
> However, slavery was institutionalized and legal.  Therefore, hiding it was a big problem.
> 
> ...


I like Malcolm's approach better.

It's similar to the Tea Party's "Get your hands off my MEDICAID!" rhetoric.

You liked that, didn't you?

You folk pretend to like MLK, but you do only do so because his approach was docile in comparison, and you still gunned him down in cold blood for it.

BTW, you wouldn't be suggesting that Brother Minister Malcolm X was wrong for treating a group of people who acted like demons on earth as they should be treated, would you?


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > No.  I am only trying to make the point that race is not the issue.  The issue is greed.
> ...



The 3/5 compromise was forced on the Southern states because the Northern states didn't want all slaves counted for the purpose of representation.  It had nothing to do with whether they are less than human.  However, the Southern slave owners did delude themselves into thinking slaves were not human because slavery was such a disgusting institution that they did not want to force themselves to face the moral consequences of their actions.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Still do. 
Hell there are more slaves in africa right now than there ever was in America.
When you are a hack and have to come up with excuses constantly, you tend to cherry pick history and lie your ass off.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The only thing that will stop the eternal whining of black  people about who done dem wrong is a nice race war, to the death.



And do you really think white racists can win one of those? Because you would be venturing into a realm that you are probably not going to be prepared for. You talk like this because you are overconfident that whites can just wipe us out. But if it as to come to this, you are up against this kind of thinking:

*“And fear not them which kill the body, but are not able to kill the soul: but rather fear him which is able to destroy both soul and body in hell.”*​


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Yes I really admire Malcolms evolution and approach. Both Mohammad and JC were Black men.  I think JC was a fictional story made up by Black people before they encountered the white race. I dont think JC's approach is relevant when dealing with whites.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone who causes people injury or harm tries to rationalize it.   Most just try to keep it secret.
> ...



Had it not been for MLK, would we have Civil Rights?

I say no.  I say that blacks fighting and dying in the streets would have either ended Civil Rights, or retarded the movement by decades.

I ask this because I see the Mohammad approach of hate for hate seen in the streets of Israel everyday as children go blow themselves up to fight their "oppressor"

Unfortunately, they never get anywhere but killed or oppressed.

Also look at Gandhi. He took the example of Christ and used it in his fight.

Shrug, it works.

The idea is to take the moral high ground and not let yourself sink to the morality of your enemies until you become no better, or worse, than those that oppress you.  Then the weight of your moral superiority will eventually crush you adversary.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Actually to think a person is counted as 3/5ths human does mean they think of a person as less than human.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


If it had not been for Malcolm there would be no civil rights. Both men were important in the civil rights struggle but the threat of Malcolms ideology  is what forced civil rights.

Also Gandhi was a fucking racist.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you think that Mohammad believed in a fictional man? 

Mohammad said Christ was a prophet of God.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



How did Malcolm bring about Civil Rights?

I recall the nation celebrating MLK day, but not Malcolm day.

Why is that?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> *The 3/5 compromise was forced on the Southern states because the Northern states didn't want all slaves counted for the purpose of representation. * It had nothing to do with whether they are less than human.  However, the Southern slave owners did delude themselves into thinking slaves were not human because slavery was such a disgusting institution that they did not want to force themselves to face the moral consequences of their actions.


That's a lie straight from the pits of hell.

There's over two centuries worth of evidence documenting how inhumane whites treated blacks, from the inception of them literally stacking them up in ships, killing up to half if not more while on the way to the continent, to how they treated them, ripping them from their children, from their mothers, fathers, husbands from wives, whipping them, breeding them, the list goes on. 

All before this BOGUS claptrap you're spewing about "Northern Aggression."

C'mon man, seriously.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Are whites 3/5 of a black?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


I dont know what confused you. IMO JC was fictional.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Had it not been for MLK, would we have Civil Rights?
> 
> I say no.  I say that blacks fighting and dying in the streets would have either ended Civil Rights, or retarded the movement by decades.
> 
> ...


Democrats have fancied themselves as taking the high ground in politics forever, and look where it's gotten them.

It works huh?

Yah, right.

BTW, they still killed MLK.

And by "they" I mean whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Malcolm put the fear of mob violence in whites.

The nation? White people are the ones that OK'd an MLK day. They wont OK a Malcolm X day nationwide.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Had it not been for MLK, would we have Civil Rights?
> ...



Do you think that democrats freed the slaves?

Forgive me, I'm trying to understand which history book you are using.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do Islamic terrorists do the same?

How is that working for them?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Has it won? Or is it that whites want to say it won. Because the fight for civil rights has not ended. We do not have complete civil rights, which includes economic equality and the civil rights that were passed have been haphazardly followed by whites.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Then  you should be able to easily prove your claim.  And, to me, it makes sense because you're most likely to be murdered by someone you know.  But, if you're going to be so disingenuous that you make claims with no evidence, you weaken your own credibility.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Do you think that democrats freed the slaves?
> 
> Forgive me, I'm trying to understand which history book you are using.


I'm referring to the tactic of "taking the high ground" and it working.

It didn't', and doesn't, work for the Democrats.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


By the same do you mean fight back? 

Looks like it works well.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that democrats freed the slaves?
> ...



How do they take the higher ground?

Are we watching the same people?

In fact, they promote abortion.  Tell me, do you believe Margaret Sanger was a racist?

Here is what she said.

“We should hire three or four colored ministers, preferably with social-service backgrounds, and with engaging personalities. The most successful educational approach to the Negro is through a religious appeal. We don’t want the word to go out that we want to exterminate the Negro population, and the minister is the man who can straighten out that idea if it ever occurs to any of their more rebellious members.”

I heard that there have been more black abortions than births.

Is Margaret smiling in the deepest corners of hell?


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > *The 3/5 compromise was forced on the Southern states because the Northern states didn't want all slaves counted for the purpose of representation. * It had nothing to do with whether they are less than human.  However, the Southern slave owners did delude themselves into thinking slaves were not human because slavery was such a disgusting institution that they did not want to force themselves to face the moral consequences of their actions.
> ...



LOL!  The history is there to be read.  Three Fifths Compromise - constitution | Laws.com  But apparently you ONLY want to read things that you agree with, so I'll wander on.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Look, stop trying to play the party game. YOU are talking to black people. We say whites have been the problem. Both parties. Republicans haven't done shit and we were republicans first.  Out of the150 years since we released from slavery, we were republican for almost 100 years and ended up leaving the party. So drop that political party bullshit because you republicans are not the ones.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


What claim are you talking about? My credibility? Your thoughts on my credibility are none of my business.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Besides saying "negro" (which was acceptable to Blacks at the time), what was racist about what she said?  If Sanger was a racist why did she think the KKK were idiots?


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Adieu


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Why don't you do a search using the words white on white crime and find out for yourself? You whites here should be ashamed. You live under such delusions of grandeur and actually think you are sane.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Kwaheri


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> How do they take the higher ground?
> 
> Are we watching the same people?
> 
> ...


Out of all the candidates, that you yourself claim was the best crop of Republicans ever to run in American history, you went and picked the most deceitful, lying, corrupt, belligerent, crass and immoral candidate to represent your party...and you voted for him. Moreover, once in Office, continued with more of the same, and not only do you excuse his worsening behavior and corruption...you actually LIKE it.

Is that an accurate or inaccurate description of Mr. Trump?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Stop changing the subject every time you post. This thread is not about abortion. The tread is way off topic now because you whites don't want look inward.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Now we are on page 18 of irresponsible whiteness, This shows that whites here do not want constructive dialogue nor are they interested in taking steps to end the racism along themselves.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I already did and know the truth.  However, the only shame is that you are a closed minded racist who doesn't want to hear any other point of view than yours.  So, since you don't want an honest discussion, I have bowed out.  Adieu to you, as well.


----------



## EGR one (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



The Southern slave holding states wanted slaves to be counted fully.  The Northern states did not want slaves counted at all, because they would not be allowed to vote.  They settled on 3/5 and that only applied to determining how many representatives each state was entitled to.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Now we are on page 18 of irresponsible whiteness, This shows that whites here do not want constructive dialogue nor are they interested in taking steps to end the racism along themselves.


.Now, that is one of the funniest posts I've read.  Adieu to you as well.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Well if you knew that whites kill each other in white on white crime why did you ask for proof? Why were you stalling?


----------



## there4eyeM (Jul 26, 2018)

Everyone has a 'role' in stopping 'racism'; it's the role of realizing we're all one.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Because that is the right way to have a debate and discussion I also have no patience with closed minded people who refuse to discuss and just DEMAND people accept their beliefs with no question or critical thinking.  It's not stalling, it's avoiding lazy shouting at each other, which bores me to death.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 26, 2018)

I prefer to keep my white privilege, thank you very much.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



I am the OP and the OP was about a white person who was protesting the murder of a black woman who was stabbed to death by a white man. It was not abut blacks killing each other or whites doing it. But blacks killing each other always gets bought up when you maggots can't deal with the truth of white crime. And if you already knew the truth, then you knew I wasn't making a claim with no evidence.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

EGR one said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



So?


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



LOL!  You think being the OP means you don't have to prove your points?  I think you're at best a lazy thinker and at worse, you're not interested in a real discussion.  It's obvious you are just as closed minded as that old racist, Bull Connor.  I am sad for you.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



The thing is if you knew it was a fact, then you know I am not just demanding someone to accept anything. Harley always wants blacks to show  proof then when he gets shown it he wants more poof, then you show him more proof and then you get told hw you've never shown proof. So fuck that. I'm not playing racist white boy run around.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> I already did and know the truth.  However, the only shame is that you are a closed minded racist who doesn't want to hear any other point of view than yours.  So, since you don't want an honest discussion, I have bowed out.  Adieu to you, as well.


If you're such an honest broker as you claim, check out the podcast linked in my thread A Discussion About  White Supremacy In The United States and comment accordingly.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Did you not read the bit about her wanting to "exterminate" negros?

And she loved to give talks to the KKK.

"I accepted an invitation to talk to the women’s branch of the Ku Klux Klan … I saw through the door dim figures parading with banners and illuminated crosses … I was escorted to the platform, was introduced, and began to speak … In the end, through simple illustrations I believed I had accomplished my purpose. A dozen invitations to speak to similar groups were proffered."

Margaret Sanger, as the rest of the elitists of her day, were racist and eugenicists.  In fact, Hitler studied eugenic Progressive thought in the US which sparked him to do what he did in Germany.  Scientists like Darwin were convinced that blacks were inferior.

Unfortunately for Progressive Eugenics, the Holocaust gave them a bad name and they had to lay low for a while.

In “The Pivot of Civilization” and “A Plan for Peace,” Sanger describes the eugenic value of eliminating persons – minorities, the sick, and the disabled – through sterilization or segregation:

Our failure to segregate morons who are increasing and multiplying … demonstrates our foolhardy and extravagant sentimentalism … [Philanthropists] encourage the healthier and more normal sections of the world to shoulder the burden of unthinking and indiscriminate fecundity of others; which brings with it, as I think the reader must agree, a dead weight of human waste.

Instead of decreasing and aiming to eliminate the stocks that are most detrimental to the future of the race and the world, it tends to render them to a menacing degree dominant … We are paying for, and even submitting to, the dictates of an ever-increasing, unceasingly spawning class of human beings who never should have been born at all.

The main objects of the Population Congress would be to apply a stern and rigid policy of sterilization and segregation to that grade of population whose progeny is tainted, or whose inheritance is such that objectionable traits may be transmitted to offspring[;] to give certain dysgenic groups in our population their choice of segregation or sterilization.

As we all know, racism was rampant during the dawn of the Progressive era.  Black could not even play with whites in baseball.

Are you really that blind?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whites do have a role in stopping racism.
> 
> *Anne Hathaway calls out white privilege in passionate post about 'unspeakable' murder of Nia Wilson*
> Erin Donnelly,Yahoo Lifestyle 7 hours ago
> ...


I am all for equality and harmony.

My white ass loves black folks.  We get along great because we're the same.  I would not want America to be without our black folks.  That's why I really REALLY hate the "go back to Africa" responses.  Makes me want to fight.  There are A LOT of white folks like me, especially here in Texas.  We love and cherish black folks who are our fellow Texans.  

But, to be perfectly honest, Anne Hathaway's comments seem to be nothing more than the typical shameless virtue signaling by an actress who is desperately trying to stay relevant.  She's using the plight of black folks to further her acting career.   Fuck Anne Hathaway and her fake sympathy.  What a shameless whore.

The best thing white folks can do is to teach their children to love all people, embrace all races, recognize that we are all Americans, and treat each other with kindness and friendship.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > How do they take the higher ground?
> ...



I never said that, you did.  Stop putting words in my mouth.

I did not vote for Trump in the primary.

Having said that, are you any worse under Trump?  If so, how?

From what I hear, black unemployment is at record lows.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > I already did and know the truth.  However, the only shame is that you are a closed minded racist who doesn't want to hear any other point of view than yours.  So, since you don't want an honest discussion, I have bowed out.  Adieu to you, as well.
> ...





MarcATL said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > I already did and know the truth.  However, the only shame is that you are a closed minded racist who doesn't want to hear any other point of view than yours.  So, since you don't want an honest discussion, I have bowed out.  Adieu to you, as well.
> ...



Sorry, I don't have an hour for that right now.  Perhaps in the future.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



It's obvious that you are another dumb ass white racist looking for a reason to call someone black a racist. I feel sorry for you that you suffer from such a severe case of psychosis. Harley always wants blacks to show proof then when he gets shown it he wants more poof, then you show him more proof and then you get told how you've never shown proof. So fuck that. I'm not playing racist white boy run around.. For you did not ask him tp prove anything when he made his comment on blacks killing each other.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



The first Civil Rights legislation was passed under Eisenhower, a Republican

Civil Rights Act of 1957 - Wikipedia

Following the Supreme Court ruling in _Brown_, which eventually led to the integration, also called desegregation, of public schools,[1] Southern whites began a campaign of "Massive Resistance." Violence against blacks rose; in Little Rock, Arkansas where US President Dwight D. Eisenhower had to order in federal troops to protect nine children integrating into a public school, the first time the US federal government ordered troops in the South since the Reconstruction era.[2] There had been continued physical assaults against suspected activists and bombings of schools and churches in the South. The Eisenhower administration proposed legislation to protect blacks' right to vote.

The goal of the 1957 Civil Rights Act was to ensure that all Americans could exercise their right to vote. By 1957, only about 20% of blacks were registered to vote. Despite being the majority in numerous counties and congressional districts in the South, most blacks had been effectively disfranchised by discriminatory voter registration rules and laws in those states since the late 19th and early 20th centuries that were heavily instituted and propagated by Southern Democrats. Civil rights organizations had collected evidence of discriminatory practices, such as the administration of literacy and comprehension tests and poll taxes. While the states had the right to establish rules for voter registration and elections, the federal government found an oversight role in ensuring that citizens could exercise the constitutional right to vote for federal officers: electors for president and vice president and members of the US Congress.

*Passage[edit]*
The Democratic Senate Majority Leader, Lyndon B. Johnson of Texas, realized that the bill and its journey through Congress could tear apart his party, as its southern members opposed civil rights, and its northern members were more favorable. Southern senators occupied chairs of numerous important committees because of their long seniority. Johnson sent the bill to the Senate Judiciary Committee, led by Senator James Eastland of Mississippi, who drastically altered the bill. Senator Richard Russell, Jr., of Georgia had denounced the bill as an example of the federal government seeking to impose its laws on states. Johnson sought recognition from civil rights advocates for passing the bill as well as recognition from the mostly-Southern Democrats against civil rights for weakening the bill so much as to make it toothless.[3]

The bill passed 285-126 in the House of Representatives with a majority of both parties' support (Republicans 167–19, Democrats 118–107)[4] It then passed 72-18 in the Senate, again with a majority of both parties (Republicans 43–0, Democrats 29–18).[5][_clarification needed_] Eisenhower signed the bill on September 9, 1957.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



And it's still double that of whites. Are we worse off under Trump, yes. All of us are.

Who did you vote for in the general?


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Black are more likely to be murdered by other blacks. Maybe she should consider reality.
> ...


Wrong, not statistically. When the numbers are broken down by averages, blacks murder blacks more than any other race, and blacks murder whites, and violently assault them, more than any other race. Blacks are just genetically predisposed to be more violent than most any other race on the planet. Probably because they were just drug out of the jungle a few hundred years ago. They're more primitive than most other races that have grown into intelligent, civilized societies. Blacks just haven't gotten the jungle out of them, and probably won't, because they're not as intelligent as most all the other races. That's why so many of them only have the intellect to pimp hoes, play hoops, carry a pig skin across a line or sell drugs and be a gang banger. Oh... can't forget rapping.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



*Nice try.*

Although the Act's passage through seemed to indicate a growing federal commitment to the cause of civil rights, the legislation was limited. Alterations to the bill made the Act difficult to enforce; by 1960, black voting had increased by only 3%.

Civil Rights Act of 1957 - Wikipedia

By 1964 you had a republican who was against civil rights- Goldwater. Todays republican party would not be for civil rights.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > I already did and know the truth.  However, the only shame is that you are a closed minded racist who doesn't want to hear any other point of view than yours.  So, since you don't want an honest discussion, I have bowed out.  Adieu to you, as well.
> ...


Every time I see your avatar:







I think of this:


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



All of this is incorrect off topic white racist bullshit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Margaret Sanger, PLANNED-PARENTHOOD.


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You had people in both parties against it.  So what?  You asked what the GOP had done since they freed the slaves and I presented something to you, but now that it does not fit your partisan belief system you ignore it.

Well Ok then, just keep voting D and see where that gets ya!

Am I saying that voting Republican is the answer?  No, but what I am saying is that voting D is definitely not the answer either.

Why is it that Democrats like Harry Reid can say that Obama was elected because he was light skinned and without a negro dialect, and he can get away with that?  However, someone like Trump never used such language or racist talk and he is a racist?


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Sorry, but no, it's fact. I already knew you'd deny it... whatever.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Also known as "truth".


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Only if you suffer from an organic brain disorder.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


It was a trivial point that was common knowledge. You were obviously stalling.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Wrong. Statistically and by every other means you can measure whites kill each other way more than Blacks kill whites you retard.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Leaked 2015 Memo Told Dems: 'Don't Offer Support' For Black Lives Matter Policy Positions | HuffPost

Any of you see this?  It is a secret e-mail the DNC gave all their politicians in 2015.

It said:

1.  Not to promise BLM anything.
2.  BLM was a radical group akin to a terrorist group
3.  Not to use phrases like "all lives matter' and such.

So here is concrete evidence that they are playing you the fool.

Wakey, wakey eggs and bakey

Incidentally, I'm using the Huff post, the most liberal news out there.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


This dumbass thinks memes are verified quotes.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You will, of course, believe what you want.  And, sadly, I didn't see Harley's post.  So, while I apologize for not calling Harley down, I still feel you are a a closed minded racist who doesn't want to hear any other point of view than yours.  I RARELY call anyone a racist, but you are certainly a wonderful example of one.


----------



## keepitreal (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whites do have a role in stopping racism.
> 
> *Anne Hathaway calls out white privilege in passionate post about 'unspeakable' murder of Nia Wilson*
> Erin Donnelly,Yahoo Lifestyle 7 hours ago
> ...


I'll just add AH to my list of celebrities,
that can kiss my white ass!

I've asked before and I'll ask again....
What is this privilege, I'm missing out on?

Senseless murders occur every day,
this homicide isn't any different.

Black people live in fear...and white people don't
Is that so, maybe she'd like to leave her cushy confines,
and live in my area and then talk that shit!

White america is not racist, white individuals are racist

You can not stop hate, anymore than, you can create love

It's easy for these celebrities, to sit in the lap of luxury,
and use social media as an outlet to sound off,
but, until they step out from their own privileged world,
and step into the real world, where the rest of us live,
they need to shut their fucking pieholes!

Fuck Instagram, bitch....
take your ass to the inner cities,
to a homeless shelter, to a rehab,
to a soup kitchen/food pantry,...

Deal with your own demons of guilt,
instead of throwing the white race under the bus,
as you question your own decency, for lack of action!

Fucking bitch


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



When was Harry Reid elected president? And Trump has done worse and made worse comments.

*Is Donald Trump Racist? Here's What the Record Shows*

Is Donald Trump racist? That question has hung over the presumptive Republican nominee for president as he has called Mexicans “rapists” and proposed a ban on Muslims entering the U.S. Lately, though, the question has taken on more urgency as Trump has repeatedly publicly attacked the judge who presides over Trump University class-action lawsuits. Calling the American-born Gonzalo Curiel a “Mexican,” he said Curiel was therefore biased against him, and he added to the flurry of objections by suggesting that a Muslim judge might also be incapable of hearing a lawsuit involving any Trump entity.

In between these remarks he managed to offend by singling out a black man at one of his rallies, calling him “my African American” as if the fellow’s presence proved Trump was on the right side of the race issue.

For the long followers of Trump’s career, however, none of these incendiary remarks are especially surprising. Trump has a long record as a provocateur on matters of race and ethnicity.

It starts in 1973, when the United States Department of Justice went to court with a discrimination complaint against the Trump family business, which rented apartments across Brooklyn and Queens. Coming from the administration of Richard Nixon, who was hardly a civil rights agitator, the complaint was based on an investigation that found four different Trump employees confirming that applicants for leases were screened by race. One rental agent said Trump’s father had told him not to rent to blacks and that he actually wanted to reduce the number of African Americans in his buildings. Three doormen said they had been instructed to deflect blacks who came to Trump buildings to apply for apartments.

Is Donald Trump Racist? Here's what the record shows


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


AssLips has a site no one heard of.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


And *that’s* being polite.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Trump has been misquoted.  He did not put a travel ban on Muslims, despite what all the news sources you listen to may say.  No, he implemented travel bans on certain terrorist countries which just so happen to be mostly Muslim, the same kind of ban Obama made without a peep from anyone.  In fact, the ban does not effect about 90% of Muslims in the world today.

Secondly, Trump has never said that all Mexicans are rapists.  No, he has repeatedly mentioned that criminals are coming over and need to be stopped.  This does not mean that all Mexicans are rapists, but gangs like MS 13 are coming to the US and killing our kids.  Again, he was misquoted.

As for the family business issue in 1973, this was against the family business, not against Trump directly.  I could see Trump allowing some sort of segregation if he thought it could make him money, but I don't see him being a racist just because he hates minorities.

The bottom line is, Trump is nothing more than a money man who is a man whore.  Before running for President, no one associated him as being a racist.

Sorry, I just don't believe it.  As I said, Dims like Harry Reid have said much worse things with no peep from the media or people like you.

Again, look at the unemployment rate of blacks under Trump than before Trump.  Are blacks doing better or worse?

How are blacks suffering under Trump?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Trolling a racist?
The only reason you’ve never been BANNED is because you’re Black.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 26, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> It's easy for these celebrities, to sit in the lap of luxury,
> and use social media as an outlet to sound off,
> but, until they step out from their own privileged world,
> and step into the real world, where the rest of us live,
> they need to shut their fucking pieholes!


This.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I’ve been through this with AssLips and MeToo!
They have PhDs in Revisionist History and Current Events.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Which is why you adore the Muslims and Black War Lords.
Let’s see how tough American Blacks are over there.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



It's like my pappy used to say, if you don't like history then rewrite it!

Sure beats trying to learn it and you can turn yourself into a god in the process


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



I rally could care less what you think. If you didn't see Harleys post why  are you grilling me because I didn't show him what he wanted? You knew what I said was true, but you assumed was providing information without evidence.  So when you figure out the right lie, let me know.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Who says I adore these guys?

We'd have it better over there than you whites.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You didnt show me any proof you damn liar.
You cant rape the meaning of words, use that as an argument and call it proof.
Us white racists call that intellectual dishonesty


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Yes but we are white devils

What do we know?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Right? We are so evil we cant understand why actions that happened 3 generations ago cant make a person alive today do stupid shit..


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites do have a role in stopping racism.
> ...


Why are you so angry?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Speak for yourself.  I may not have been born back then but I was secretly sending them thoughts and dreams to influence whitey to take those blacky slaves.

I may not remember it, but it says so in IM2's history book.

Thank God for that or we would never know the truth.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Actually...no.
Muslims use Blacks to blow themselves up and the African War Lords consider you worthless because Blacks would never bail each other out of a jam.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



I don't care what you don't believe. Trump has not been misquoted. Trump was associated wit racism long before he ran for president.






Trump has nothing to do with black unemployment. OK? And it's still double that of whites. So if Trump makes it that back and white unemployment are both below the national rate like the white unemployment rate currently is, then we can talk about what Trump has done.


----------



## Votto (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Again, how has Trump hurt blacks?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



White history is revisionist history.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Tell me, moron...
Why do you think Blacks can’t get even menial jobs?
Illegals are cheaper and don’t have an attitude.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


To a point.
Your history is fiction.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



And you are so stupid that you think that while you commit the same actions now you can claim we are talking about something that happened 3 generations ago.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


You’re stuck in “Gimme” gear.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Votto said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Who said Drumpf has hurt Blacks?  Just because he is a racist buffoon doesn't mean he is physically hurting someone.  Indirectly I am sure he has inspired some of the racists that have gone out and killed Black people though.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Trump is a Honky!


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Youre stuck on stupid.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



You do understand basic math, right?

If 6.8 percent of all eligible blacks are unemployed what would be the percentage of eligible blacks who are employed?

If your answer was 93.2 percent, then you understand why you asked a dumb ass question.

Now since you guys are so adept at racial population proportion,  whites have 96.7 percent employment with 70 percent of the population and blacks have  93.2 percent employment with 13 percent population. So blacks are employed at 7 times our population, whites at 1.3

How ya like me now? What kind of excuses are we going to get for this? After all since employment is not the thread topic and asking whites take some personal responsibility is baiting.....


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Thats amusing coming from a white person.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You cant expect some whites to understand math. We had to educate them on 2 separate occasions as it is.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So says the people who almost never grasp per capita (Proportions)


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Wake me the moment someone has 2.4 children. Delusional math is not something I use.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



Hmm, interesting, well I too wonder why people like Asclepias (Black) or Irosie (Jewish) never seem to get banned no matter how off topic they go, while I'm routinely banned.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Fiction is what whites had been teaching everybody. Since now that fiction isn't taught whites are now crying about how kids are being taught to hate whites. Therefore you want to go back to teaching fiction.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Is that why most jobs in Black areas on LI are taken by Hispanics who can’t speak English?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Is that the same "Gimme" gear whites have been stuck in since July 4, 1776?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


A non-Black racist such as yourself is not an endangered species.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Sorry, asshole, I work in Black areas and you’re full of shit.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whites do have a role in stopping racism.
> 
> *Anne Hathaway calls out white privilege in passionate post about 'unspeakable' murder of Nia Wilson*
> Erin Donnelly,Yahoo Lifestyle 7 hours ago
> ...


*Its simple as we be us, and they be them and it all works out in the end.  *


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jul 26, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Here are some people exercising their race privilege...
> 
> https://nypost.com/2017/01/09/thugs-beat-up-and-rob-old-man/
> 
> Video: New York thugs knock man unconscious with sucker punch, take pics and high-five as they leave | Daily Mail Online


*Day trippers.  Its also called sitting to close to the bong.*


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Really? What fiction were the whites teaching?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


NO!!!!!!!!!!!
Quicksand ahead!!!!!


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Since I'm talking about the national unemployment numbers, your post is irrelevant. Especially since there are more Hispanics living on LI than blacks.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I didn't grill you on anything.  Sad for you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Columbus discovered america comes to mind.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



*American History Textbooks' Lies: Everything Your Teacher Got Wrong - Myths, Education*


Of course you won't watch this because you have a childs attention span but you will still try arguing against what you did not watch.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Of course not.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I'm glad you're admitting the truth.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Don't sink.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



I was being sarcastic. You lied about everything and you're lying about that.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


*The Libs report that he never landed in North America, or is that a false news story. *


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Which libs? Its a half truth depending on your definition of N. America


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 26, 2018)

There is no "Stopping" racism. That's not human nature. That's not group think. If "whites" are not the dominant ones, some other group will be (probably Asians), and then whites will just become one of the "oppressed".

You can't stop racism because racism is human nature.


----------



## dave p (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


You fucking moron.


----------



## dave p (Jul 26, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


None


----------



## dave p (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are nothing but fiction.


----------



## dave p (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not emotional. Just stating a fact. Who cares about getting reported, are you 12?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Youre very emotional and you are allergic to facts. Youre the one that is acting like he is 5.


----------



## dave p (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Ahh the racist card. Keep it up douche.


----------



## dave p (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No emotion at all. Surprised your mother lets you stay up this late. My facts are supported yours at basic racist bull shit.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 26, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


See youre being emotional again. You wouldnt know a fact if it kicked you in the ass after announcing itself.


----------



## keepitreal (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





MarcATL said:


> Why are you so angry?


I'm not angry...I'm fed up

She is in no position to *include me*,
let alone, white america, as a whole,
for what she and other individuals,
do or do not do, and alone, are accountable for.

Has she ever insisted, a black or white, female costar,
receive the same amount of money, she was being paid?
ROFLMFAO...I think not

Has she ever been 1, of the only 2 white people,
at the wedding of your best friend, who is black?
....my son and I were

Has she ever gone into an all black area,
and light a candle, leave balloons, a stuffed animal,
flowers and a poem, she wrote herself,
on the front lawn of a home, where a young black girl,
was killed by a stray bullet, while doing her homework?
....I did

Has she ever covered up a homeless, black man,
with the blankets she brought from home,
after tucking a pillow under his head?
.....I have

Has she ever let a black, homeless man,
sleep on her couch?.... I have

Has she ever invited a black, homeless woman,
to join her for dinner, at the restaurant she was entering?
....I have

Has she ever called the Alderman, of a black ward,
complaining about an ad, on a billboard, in that ward,
furthermore, call the company headquarters,
and threatening to begin a petition, for a boycott,
if the ad was not removed from the billboard?
....I did....and the ad was removed

Has she ever offered a young black man,
holding an infant, waiting at the bus stop,
during a snow storm, a ride home?
....I have

Has she ever spent 3 hours on the road,
driving a black customer, with her groceries home,
during one of the worst ice storms on record,
because she was already stranded in the store for hours,
and the cab company wasn't dispatching cabs?
.....I did

Has she ever recommended a black co worker,
over a white co worker, for the supervisor position?
...I have

Has she ever asked for a manager,
to compliment the service she received,
from an employee, who was black?
....I have

Being white doesn't make me a racist
anymore than, being white, affords me special privilege

You can't stop racism, you have to accept,
people are racists, of every color...it is what it is


----------



## dave p (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You’re just a fucking tool. Your posts are nothing but ignorant racist victim drivel. You have zero chance of helping anyone. I’m fully aware of facts you in he other hand must believe in the tooth fairy. Good bye.


----------



## dave p (Jul 26, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Retards like you are funny. Wallow in your self pity and be miserable in your bictimhood. People have tried to help you but you are to ignorant to accept it. To bad you can’t be a productive member of society or a decent role model.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whites do have a role in stopping racism.



Whites cannot stop what they never started.  Racism is wholly a creation, concept and tool of the Black.  The racism buck begins and ends with Blacks.

*The ONLY REAL racism in this country is racism against whites. * The more Whites give, them more they are blamed for and accused of. Just consider that racism had been molded to actually IMPLY whites, even though Whites are the least racist, most tolerant and giving of all. As Whites have worked to be ever-more inclusive, Blacks have worked to be ever-more EXCLUSIVE.

DON'T AGREE? Show me another non-white race in the world that has created a nation anything close to resembling the United States which has:

Fought as many wars defending people other than their own.
Spent as much money helping other people, even those that didn't like us.
Worked more tirelessly in the interest of the rights of others.
After creating the biggest, wealthiest, most advanced, most powerful nation on the planet, opened up its doors to as many other people, philosophies, cultures and ways as we have?
When Blacks do all that, then open the doors of opportunity, wealth, freedom and education they built to Whites as we have to others, then you can talk to me.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Wait a moment...
Our resident Black Racists are rolling in the dough.
They told you so.


----------



## dave p (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Our resident black racists are physcopathic liars. Must be relatives of Al Sharptin


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 26, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


If all this is true, then clearly she's not talking about you. But you're acting like a hit dog, as if she got it spot on...about you. Why is that?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

dave p said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


They may be sharing a room at the assisted living facility.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


She is probably doing a Black movie and wants ticket sales.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> There is no "Stopping" racism. That's not human nature. That's not group think. If "whites" are not the dominant ones, some other group will be (probably Asians), and then whites will just become one of the "oppressed".
> 
> You can't stop racism because racism is human nature.



It's not human nature junior. It's an excuse.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > There is no "Stopping" racism. That's not human nature. That's not group think. If "whites" are not the dominant ones, some other group will be (probably Asians), and then whites will just become one of the "oppressed".
> ...


You're an excuse.
I would think someone as intimidating as you would be able to resolve all of mankind's issues in short time.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites do have a role in stopping racism.
> ...



1. You've fought no wars to defend anything but big corporate interests.
2. You spent whatever money you had rebuilding what you tore up.
3. I have to laugh at this one. You fuck up a nation them want to get credit for helping those you fucked up.
4. You stole the land from the original inhabitants.

When whites pay back every dollar they stole from Africa and South America, then you come talk to me about the same 4 things.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Nice try chump.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There are no black racists here.


----------



## keepitreal (Jul 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...





MarcATL said:


> If all this is true, then clearly she's not talking about you. But you're acting like a hit dog, as if she got it spot on...about you. Why is that?


Why is that, you ask, concerning my reaction,....
clearly she's not talking about me, if what I say is true

Because she wants to put her shoe on my foot.
Her shoe doesn't fit me, and I'm not wearing it
I KNOW my truth and it is not her truth


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The jackass speaks again.  Let's examine your list of insane racist claims:
*You've fought no wars to defend anything but big corporate interests.*
Lessee, from about 1800 to 1870, we mainly fought with the Indians, without which there would be no United States at all and you'd still be over in Somalia sharpening your wood spear with your teeth.  You can thank us any time.  There were no corporations to speak of, we were mainly fighting for survival and land.  Then there was the Civil War.  I suppose there was a corporate interest in cotton pickers (you), but approximately ONE MILLION mostly white guys died fighting to abolish slavery and preserve our territorial integrity.  You can thank us later.
Then there was World War I:  What was the corporate interest there in defeating the Ottoman Empire in order to establish a new free Europe and the League of Nations?
Then there was WWII:  What was the corporate interest beyond stopping the Third Reich and the creation of the United Nations?
Up to this point, the USA literally saved and reformed the world for a peace that has lasted ever since.
Korean War:  what was the corporate interest in stopping the invasion of N. Korea into the South other than to protect their democracy?
Laotian Civil War:  Corporate interest?
Vietnam War:  where was the corporate interest in fighting to try to stop communism?
Insurgency in Thailand:  ditto.
Insurgency in Bolivia:  ditto again.
Invasion of Grenada:  corporate interest in restoring constitutional government?
Gulf War:  What did we get out of that?
Bosnian War:  ditto?
Intervention in Haiti:  corporate interest?
Kosovo War:  21 countries all fought for our corporate interests?
Afghanistan War:  corporate interest, please?
Iraq War:  love to know how our corporate interests were served there.
War in Pakistan?
War in Somalia?
Operation Ocean Shield:  ??? other than defeat of ocean pirates.
Intervention in Libya:  corporate success in defeating Gaddafi?
Lord's Resistance:  big win for corporations fighting in Uganda.
Intervention in Iraq:  killing ISIS another great corporate win?
Intervention in Syria:  again?

*You spent whatever money you had rebuilding what you tore up.*
Damn right.  After all the sacrifice of blood and men for a freer world*, *we bust a nut trying to help them rebuild from the damage done from the other side.  You know, jerkface, there's TWO SIDES in every war.

*You fuck up a nation them want to get credit for helping those you fucked up.*
I guess there's no answer for itinerant stupidity, so I'll let YOU tell us the nations we fucked up that weren't already fucked up or that we didn't leave better off or at least stop from becoming even worse.

*You stole the land from the original inhabitants.*
What would you have me say?  You'd rather there be no USA?  The Indians were not going to live peacefully with us.  EVERY COUNTRY ON THE PLANET, EVERY EMPIRE and CIVILIZATION essentially established dominance by taking land from those whom it could dominate!  SO WHAT'S YOUR FUCKING POINT, shithead?  The USA is guilty of what most EVERY OTHER COUNTRY ON THE PLANET is?

What a JERK.

The White Man OWES YOU NOTHING JACK.  Be thankful your great granddaddy was freed and you're not still picking cotton.  If anything was owed, it was repaid in blood during the Civil War.  The Black man hasn't done shit for us since.  Without us, this would be you today:





Without the white man, you'd be living in a *thatch hut in your bare feet eating flies living in the freaking Stone Age.*


----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2018)

Y'all have again taken the bait. He is trolling. Stop responding and maybe he will go find another pond.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 27, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Whites cannot stop what they never started.


so how did racism start ?


toobfreak said:


> Racism is wholly a creation, concept and tool of the Black.  The racism buck begins and ends with Blacks.


So black people are the racists then ?


toobfreak said:


> *The ONLY REAL racism in this country is racism against whites. *





toobfreak said:


> Blacks have worked to be ever-more EXCLUSIVE.


Exclusive ? Name a place in the USA that is exclusive to blacks and not controlled by whites ?


toobfreak said:


> DON'T AGREE? Show me another non-white race in the world that has created a nation anything close to resembling the United States which has:


OK.


toobfreak said:


> Fought as many wars defending people other than their own.


OK. Like what war ?


toobfreak said:


> Spent as much money helping other people, even those that didn't like us.


OK. Where ? What country ?
.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jul 27, 2018)

I liked her in Interstellar. Good movie.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 27, 2018)

there's not that much overt racism to stop
and not much concealed racism ''all over the place''


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jul 27, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> so how did racism start?



It's just one of the bad consequences of collectivism, really. I suspect that you already know that.

The problem with collectivism, though, is human nature. Man is a mixture of good and evil. And jealousy. Everybody wants to be alpha all the time instead of just being their own man.

If it's any consolation, we're all being wiped out by the money man. All of us but the one percenters anyway.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 27, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> It's just one of the bad consequences of collectivism, really. I suspect that you already know that.
> 
> The problem with collectivism, though, is human nature. Man is a mixture of good and evil. And jealousy. Everybody wants to be alpha all the time instead of just being their own man.
> 
> If it's any consolation, we're all being wiped out by the money man. All of us but the one percenters anyway.


Right. OK


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Says the black racist


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


They’re sharing a room and a little brain.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jul 27, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Right. OK



I'll tell you something. I know what it feels like to pass out from hunger in a one bed motel room with 7 brothers and sisters who haven't eaten in a week. And more than once. I know what it's like not to have electricity. Or hot water. Or food. Not even a syrup sandwich or a sugar sandwich. Or a mustard bottle to suck on. Or clothes. Or a bed to sleep in. Or heat. I know what it's like to have to walk miles to a church with mom to beg for a handout ever week.  I know what it's like very well.  And I've experienced travesties that few human beings in his world might think could ever exist in a home. I know what it's like when the state comes and takes everybody away and separates them. And I know what it's like to see them pulled down off a rope and to have to bury them when they couldn't take it anymore. I've been a victim of physical and psychological abuses that one might only imagine could be possible to endure in this world day after day after year after year.

This world is a vampire, my man. And you're not special. Not by a longshot. Everybody is a victim in some way or another in their lifetimes. Eat or be eaten. And ask yourself what you can do better. That's what men do. If the worst thing that ever happened to you was being discriminated for being black, consider yourself blessed. People are assholes. Work with it. Lead by example.


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I haven't lied about anything.  Again, I'm sad for you.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 27, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Right. OK
> ...


There was a guy called Joshua Solomon in 1995. 

He grew up in USA-Maryland. He had plenty of Black friends. He felt that many black people used racism as an an excuse. He was also like you in that he talked about the hardship and struggle he goes and went through when he was coming up

So what did he do ? 

He changed himself from black to white

This is him.







He went to a doctor who gave him pills to turn his skin brown. The doctor warned him that it could lead to liver damage. He shaved the hair off but dressed, acted and talked the same.

*After one week as a black man he was done.*

He was going to do it for about 4 months visiting different parts of the country.

*But* *one week as a black man he was done.*

And bear in mind this is 1995 not 1959 like John Howard Griffin in  similar "Black Like Me" experiment where he blacked up and every one can agree that racism was fked up in 1959 

This is 1995. This is in everyone's lifetime.

*By his 2nd day as a black man he was in tears.*

As a white man when he looked and smiled at White people. They smiled back. But as a Black man ? Whites look away, lock their doors, assume he's dangerous or up to no good.

The police would stop him. Restaurants would tell him they were full even when they weren't. He met a homeless white man who didn't have a biscuit and even he looked down on blacks.

Oprah did a show about it

And you know what's funny ?

*What he dealt was easiest part of racism. He didn't even get into the systematic part. *

Real racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And this once tough talking white man did not experience any of that. 

This is why I laugh when white people like to come with any shaming tactics because they can't handle racism for a minute.


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Real Racism? There is only racism. You pick one guy to support your entire thesis. You obviously failed what ever college you went to. Take a white guy and put him in a black ghetto  neighborhood, the same thing happens. What neighborhood was he in? If it was a bunch of low class trailer park folk, of course it would happen.  Whites don't look the other way, any one with any brains locks their doors no matter where they live. Your generalization shows your irrational logic. Your denial that a black person cant be racist or doesn't discriminate shows you ignorance. Every citizen of the United States has judicial freedom and equal rights. get over yourself and stop being a victim of your mind.


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 27, 2018)

I’ve always been suspicious about these actors and actresses, you just don’t know if they’re being genuine.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Real Racism? There is only racism. You pick one guy to support your entire thesis. You obviously failed what ever college you went to. Take a white guy and put him in a black ghetto  neighborhood, the same thing happens. What neighborhood was he in?


OK. So what do you think would happen if a white man went into a black ghetto ?


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Real Racism? There is only racism. You pick one guy to support your entire thesis. You obviously failed what ever college you went to. Take a white guy and put him in a black ghetto  neighborhood, the same thing happens. What neighborhood was he in?
> ...


Are you really this stupid? He can get robbed beat up or both as the news reports . Just as when a black guy goes into a trailer park in Alabama that has confederate flags. And no  I am not afraid to be around black people. I was born in Cabrini Green and watched how the population acted like animals to whites and to people of there own race. I never intend to go back, nor do I have a need. They have decided to live this way, let them. They have no right to complain about their lives. Your denial used to be funny now it just shows your despicable racism and ignorance. Until you admit that this problem occurs on both sides, you never be able to have a truthful conversation with anyone. I suspect though that you don't want that. You just want to bitch about things and make them worse.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Are you really this stupid? He can get robbed beat up or both as the news reports . Just as when a black guy goes into a trailer park in Alabama that has confederate flags.


OK. He "can get" but that could happen anywhere. So that's silly point.

How can black people practice racism to white people in a black ghetto and not be severely punished ?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 27, 2018)

White privilege? So does she mean that Cowell enjoyed a special privilege to murder a black woman that this black guy did not have to murder a black woman?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> White privilege? So does she mean that Cowell enjoyed a special privilege to murder a black woman that this black guy did not have to murder a black woman?


What point are you trying to make ?


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really this stupid? He can get robbed beat up or both as the news reports . Just as when a black guy goes into a trailer park in Alabama that has confederate flags.
> ...


Then your point about the black is silly as well. You cant have it both ways. The practice of racism in ghettos and in suburbia happens every day. TRY READING. Again, your insistence that blacks cant be racist or practice racism is the flaw in your thinking. Your dedication to your perverse ideology will never allow you to become a better person or help others. Conversing with you is like conversing with a two year old. Bye


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > White privilege? So does she mean that Cowell enjoyed a special privilege to murder a black woman that this black guy did not have to murder a black woman?
> ...


He's not trying to make a point. He is deflecting with some type of false equivalence.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


You can only practice racism when you own the system and resources. You sound like an idiot.


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


As always, you are wrong. I may sound like one to you and Paul which doesn't bother me since you two myopic morons. People with brains and logic know you to be an idiot and a racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


No you are an idiot. I know because you think Black people can practice racism without controlling the resources and the system by which those resource are distributed.  Only a fucking fool would think that.


----------



## keepitreal (Jul 27, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really this stupid? He can get robbed beat up or both as the news reports . Just as when a black guy goes into a trailer park in Alabama that has confederate flags.
> ...





Paul Essien said:


> How can black people practice racism to white people in a black ghetto and not be severely punished ?


Whaaat?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> The practice of racism in ghettos and in suburbia happens every day.


OK. The floor is yours

How are black people practicing racism to whites in the ghettos and not being severely punished ?


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Youre to stupid to have a discussion with. You refuse to admit the very basic issue that all races can be racist and all races can practice racism. Bye.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




*ANOTHER LOAD OF HOT STEAMING CRAP* from the man who owns the sewer.


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > The practice of racism in ghettos and in suburbia happens every day.
> ...


You have been told time and time again. I cant have a discussion with an obtuse idiot. Bye and on ignore


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I have no time for an ignorant racist such as yourself. Bye and on ignore.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



HOW IS IT Black people have no control of "resources" and "the system" when our last president just a year ago WAS A BLACK MAN??!!  Answer that now!

PRESIDENT:  BLACK MAN.
ATTORNEY GENERAL:  BLACK MAN (and lady).
HEAD OF EPA:  BLACK LADY.
US TRADE REP:  BLACK MAN.
UN AMBASSADOR:  BLACK LADY.
CHIEF COUNSEL TO PRESIDENT:  BLACK LADY.

The blacks have no resources or control of the system???????????????????? 

Man!  You are dumber and more intellectually dishonest than a turd rolled in nuts.


----------



## keepitreal (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> No you are an idiot. I know because you think Black people can practice racism without controlling the resources and the system by which those resource are distributed. Only a fucking fool would think that.


Oh, right, affirmative action doesn't count....
Carry on


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Its "too" not "to" you nitwit.  I didnt say anything about being racist you fucking moron. I said Blacks cant practice racism.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


How can I answer a question that doesnt make any sense? You think because President Obama was elected control over the resources and system was handed over to Black people?  Wake me when Blacks control the executive, legislative, and judicial branches of the government without the prospect of being voted out.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 27, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> HOW IS IT Black people have no control of "resources" and "the system" when our last president just a year ago WAS A BLACK MAN??!!  Answer that now!


Do you think a group that is smart enough to be in power is stupid enough to educate, nominate, and finance someone who wants to destroy or diminish their power ?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


What affirmative action and how is that controlling the system and resources?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


You had better go. I will continue to make you look like the fool you are when you say dumb shit.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 27, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> PRESIDENT:  BLACK MAN.
> ATTORNEY GENERAL:  BLACK MAN.
> HEAD OF EPA:  BLACK LADY.
> US TRADE REP:  BLACK MAN.
> ...


And all of them are or were powerless tokens who are ALLOWED to be in position as long as they don't help Blacks or punish whites. Putting individual Blk people into isolated token positions while white society control the actual resources, is white supremacy


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 27, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > The practice of racism in ghettos and in suburbia happens every day.
> ...





You know Paul, I've noticed that you never really answer a question without a deflection by trying to turn it around into a new question.  If you haven't any answers, either just ADMIT IT or STFU.  While Whites are FORCED into "sensitivity seminars" by employers, etc., to be more inclusive, Blacks have organized their own exclusive communities, their own TV channels, and their own social microcosm so they can only be with their own kind.  Anywhere blacks get hold of any kind of power, the first thing they do is to exclude whites BASED ON RACE.  That is the highest form of RACISM.  There would be no racism today if not for many Blacks and their unwillingness to fully integrate into society as just "people."


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 27, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> Why is that, you ask, concerning my reaction,....
> clearly she's not talking about me, if what I say is true
> 
> Because she wants to put her shoe on my foot.
> ...


She's talking about white racists, if that doesn't apply to you then why respond like it does?!??


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Big difference between LOOKING and BEING, asshole.  You have been caught in more lies, been proven wrong more often than anyone else I can think of on the board.  It is only your total stupidity and adamantine lack of shame and self-judgement that keeps you still posting here, fool.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > PRESIDENT:  BLACK MAN.
> ...


Silly ass white people think control is done by token Blacks instead of a majority of Blacks in power.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 27, 2018)

harmonica said:


> there's not that much overt racism to stop
> and not much concealed racism ''all over the place''


This is the common belief amongsts whites on the right.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 27, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > PRESIDENT:  BLACK MAN.
> ...




So who was President Obama the token of and controlled by, George Soros?  Man, you are even more ignorant than I thought.   The liberals sure do have you dumber blacks programmed full of a bunch of racist HORSESHIT.


----------



## keepitreal (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Its "too" not "to" you nitwit. I didnt say anything about being racist you fucking moron. I said Blacks cant practice racism.


It apostrophe s
No quotation marks
Comma after both too and to
Didn apostrophe t
Racist comma
I said comma
Quotation mark Blacks
Can apostrophe t
Racism. quotation mark

You fucking moron!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 27, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> I'll tell you something. I know what it feels like to pass out from hunger in a one bed motel room with 7 brothers and sisters who haven't eaten in a week. And more than once. I know what it's like not to have electricity. Or hot water. Or food. Not even a syrup sandwich or a sugar sandwich. Or a mustard bottle to suck on. Or clothes. Or a bed to sleep in. Or heat. I know what it's like to have to walk miles to a church with mom to beg for a handout ever week.  I know what it's like very well.  And I've experienced travesties that few human beings in his world might think could ever exist in a home. I know what it's like when the state comes and takes everybody away and separates them. And I know what it's like to see them pulled down off a rope and to have to bury them when they couldn't take it anymore. I've been a victim of physical and psychological abuses that one might only imagine could be possible to endure in this world day after day after year after year.
> 
> This world is a vampire, my man. And you're not special. Not by a longshot. Everybody is a victim in some way or another in their lifetimes. Eat or be eaten. And ask yourself what you can do better. That's what men do. If the worst thing that ever happened to you was being discriminated for being black, consider yourself blessed. People are assholes. Work with it. Lead by example.


As sad as it may be, your PERSONAL experience that occurred through CIRCUMSTANCE has nothing on the COLLECTIVE experience that blacks in America has had PLACED upon them.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > I'll tell you something. I know what it feels like to pass out from hunger in a one bed motel room with 7 brothers and sisters who haven't eaten in a week. And more than once. I know what it's like not to have electricity. Or hot water. Or food. Not even a syrup sandwich or a sugar sandwich. Or a mustard bottle to suck on. Or clothes. Or a bed to sleep in. Or heat. I know what it's like to have to walk miles to a church with mom to beg for a handout ever week.  I know what it's like very well.  And I've experienced travesties that few human beings in his world might think could ever exist in a home. I know what it's like when the state comes and takes everybody away and separates them. And I know what it's like to see them pulled down off a rope and to have to bury them when they couldn't take it anymore. I've been a victim of physical and psychological abuses that one might only imagine could be possible to endure in this world day after day after year after year.
> ...



White people love their false equivalence.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 27, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> [here was a guy called Joshua Solomon in 1995.
> 
> He grew up in USA-Maryland. He had plenty of Black friends. He felt that many black people used racism as an an excuse. He was also like you in that he talked about the hardship and struggle he goes and went through when he was coming up
> 
> ...


Powerful!!

I'm going to look into seeing this experiment.

Thank you for that.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Real Racism? There is only racism. You pick one guy to support your entire thesis. You obviously failed what ever college you went to. Take a white guy and put him in a black ghetto  neighborhood, the same thing happens. What neighborhood was he in? If it was a bunch of low class trailer park folk, of course it would happen.  Whites don't look the other way, any one with any brains locks their doors no matter where they live. Your generalization shows your irrational logic. Your denial that a black person cant be racist or doesn't discriminate shows you ignorance. Every citizen of the United States has judicial freedom and equal rights. get over yourself and stop being a victim of your mind.


My brother Paul Essien posted a thorough description of what the experiment is about, including links to either reading more about it, or watching it. What do you do? You attack it on premise, without even any further exploration. You ask all sorts of questions, that could be answered by actually looking into it.

Why not look into the matter first?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Its evident that whites as a group either lack the ability to deconstruct their racism or they simply do not want to.give it up due to instinctively understanding they cannot compete.


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Real Racism? There is only racism. You pick one guy to support your entire thesis. You obviously failed what ever college you went to. Take a white guy and put him in a black ghetto  neighborhood, the same thing happens. What neighborhood was he in? If it was a bunch of low class trailer park folk, of course it would happen.  Whites don't look the other way, any one with any brains locks their doors no matter where they live. Your generalization shows your irrational logic. Your denial that a black person cant be racist or doesn't discriminate shows you ignorance. Every citizen of the United States has judicial freedom and equal rights. get over yourself and stop being a victim of your mind.
> ...


I have looked into it and read up on it and experienced it first hand.. Paul only offers links that support his bias. Paul is the person that always diverts  from answering a question and turning to another question. As I have stated before and will stand by it. Until Paul or any one else admits that the problem is on both sides, there can never be open conversation or true progress made. Paul is a petulant child that refuses to deal with reality. If he is indeed your brother, you should sit him down and have a long talk with him about how things really are and that he isn't looking at the situation honestly or logically. Until then he is on ignore, because I don't have the time or inclination to converse with an irrational idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Problem is on both sides?  No you silly ass white boy. The problem is with whites. Blacks didnt create this system. You white boys did because you feel you are inferior and need help.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> *I have looked into it *and read up on it and experienced it first hand.. Paul only offers links that support his bias. Paul is the person that always diverts  from answering a question and turning to another question. As I have stated before and will stand by it. Until Paul or any one else admits that the problem is on both sides, there can never be open conversation or true progress made. Paul is a petulant child that refuses to deal with reality. If he is indeed your brother, you should sit him down and have a long talk with him about how things really are and that he isn't looking at the situation honestly or logically. Until then he is on ignore, because I don't have the time or inclination to converse with an irrational idiot.


Before going any further, what did you look into exactly, the specific story that Paul Essien posted about?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 27, 2018)

EGR one said:


> The Southern slave holding states wanted slaves to be counted fully.  The Northern states did not want slaves counted at all, because they would not be allowed to vote.  They settled on 3/5 and that only applied to determining how many representatives each state was entitled to.


Why  is it so important to you to specify this distinction? If your brother got into a fight w/someone and died in the process. And then you say to them, " My brother's dead because you killed him in a fight." And then they come back and say "No, no, no!!! What had happened was, we were fighting, but then we kinda stopped, and got distracted, then he fell back, hit his head and didn't get up."

You wouldn't be trying to hear that right? Because dead is dead, and your brother is dead, due to fighting, or horsing around, or whatever it is they want to claim that didn't have to happen due to this guy's actions...right?

What you're describing here is similarly, a distinction w/o a difference.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 27, 2018)

Votto said:


> I never said that, you did.  Stop putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I did not vote for Trump in the primary.
> 
> ...


I was using the collective "you."

And unless you're stating that you didn't vote for Trump in the general, that's a distinction w/o a difference.

So, just stop.


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > *I have looked into it *and read up on it and experienced it first hand.. Paul only offers links that support his bias. Paul is the person that always diverts  from answering a question and turning to another question. As I have stated before and will stand by it. Until Paul or any one else admits that the problem is on both sides, there can never be open conversation or true progress made. Paul is a petulant child that refuses to deal with reality. If he is indeed your brother, you should sit him down and have a long talk with him about how things really are and that he isn't looking at the situation honestly or logically. Until then he is on ignore, because I don't have the time or inclination to converse with an irrational idiot.
> ...


I have read many articles over many years. I read part of his link but again it was to his bias. As I've said before, I don't have time for Pauls foolishness. If you want to talk about Paul, please do so with someone else.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 27, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> *Whites cannot stop what they never started.  Racism is wholly a creation, concept and tool of the Black.  The racism buck begins and ends with Blacks.*
> 
> *The ONLY REAL racism in this country is racism against whites. * The more Whites give, them more they are blamed for and accused of. Just consider that racism had been molded to actually IMPLY whites, even though Whites are the least racist, most tolerant and giving of all. As Whites have worked to be ever-more inclusive, Blacks have worked to be ever-more EXCLUSIVE.
> 
> ...









#TOOFUNNY


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> I have read many articles over many years. I read part of his link but again it was to his bias. As I've said before, I don't have time for Pauls foolishness. If you want to talk about Paul, please do so with someone else.


So you didn't read the link then. Correct?


----------



## keepitreal (Jul 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Why is that, you ask, concerning my reaction,....
> ...





MarcATL said:


> She's talking about white racists, if that doesn't apply to you then why respond like it does?!??



*White people — including me, including you* — must take into the marrow of *our privileged bones* the *truth* that *ALL black people fear for their lives DAILY in America *and have done so for GENERATIONS,” she wrote. “*White people DO NOT have equivalence for this fear of violence. Given those givens, we must ask our (white) selves — how ‘decent’ are we really? Not in our intent, but in our actions? In our lack of action?”*

Really, she's outing herself as a racist?!..not

She addressed me, told me I'm privileged, like her,
to accept a truth, that is not true, except in her world,
and to reflect on my decency, as a person...
Not my intent but, my actions, or lack thereof.

She wants white america to be as outraged as she is, 
and because she considers white america 
is not behaving or reacting, as they should be,
she chalks it up as, hiding behind white privilege,
all whites are privy to, so we don't have to face,
the racism that exists and are not subjected to.

Kiss my ass

People are murdered every fucking day
a sliver of which, has to do with color.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 27, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> *White people — including me, including you* — must take into the marrow of *our privileged bones* the *truth* that *ALL black people fear for their lives DAILY in America *and have done so for GENERATIONS,” she wrote. “*White people DO NOT have equivalence for this fear of violence. Given those givens, we must ask our (white) selves — how ‘decent’ are we really? Not in our intent, but in our actions? In our lack of action?”*
> 
> Really, she's outing herself as a racist?!..not
> 
> ...


There's so much here to address, I almost dunno where to start.

Let's see if I can get at the root...

 1. are you a conservative and 2. what gets conjured up in your mind when you hear/see the term "White Privilege?"


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whites do have a role in stopping racism.
> 
> *Anne Hathaway calls out white privilege in passionate post about 'unspeakable' murder of Nia Wilson*
> Erin Donnelly,Yahoo Lifestyle 7 hours ago
> ...




Maybe something needs to be done about the way prison systems are run. Was not this guy a recently released con?   Prisons are a breeding ground for racists, so people can stand up all they want and should in treating each other well,,  but when someone like this is let out of jail, its pretty hard for other white people to jump in between the knife and the victim.  This is the wrong instance to blame white insensitivity IMO.  Her message would probably be much better received in a different context.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 27, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Maybe something needs to be done about the way prison systems are run. Was not this guy a recently released con?   Prisons are a breeding ground for racists, so people can stand up all they want and should in treating each other well,,  but when someone like this is let out of jail, its pretty hard for other white people to jump in between the knife and the victim.  *This is the wrong instance to blame white insensitivity IMO.*  Her message would probably be much better received in a different context.


I have to push back on that.

It was white insensitivity that got Trump elected.

The man campaigned as the most racist, brutish, incendiary, vulgar, immoral and corrupt candidate ever. And whites, *STILL *voted him in, claiming to be going for their pocket-books and/or some judge, over all else.

White insensitivity seems pretty spot on.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 27, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > White privilege? So does she mean that Cowell enjoyed a special privilege to murder a black woman that this black guy did not have to murder a black woman?
> ...



You can't be that dense. How is it white privilege for a white man to murder a black woman but not when a black man murders a black woman? 

White privilege had nothing to do with this murder. It's just yet another asinine remark from yet another clueless celebrity based on no logic whatsoever.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



It is a false UNequivalence. Two black women murdered, one by a white guy and the other by a black guy. The white guy murdered because of white privilege but the black guy murdered because of, well, it doesn't matter because there's nothing newsworthy or Twitterworthy about a black man murdering a black woman apparently.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe something needs to be done about the way prison systems are run. Was not this guy a recently released con?   Prisons are a breeding ground for racists, so people can stand up all they want and should in treating each other well,,  but when someone like this is let out of jail, its pretty hard for other white people to jump in between the knife and the victim.  *This is the wrong instance to blame white insensitivity IMO.*  Her message would probably be much better received in a different context.
> ...




You want to blame Trump for some guy who got out of prison and murdered someone?  The OP was about Nia Wilson.  How many seconds passed between the time the guy pulled out his knife and the time he fatally cut her? Its very tragic but no one even had time to intervene as that was the way the guy obviously planned it.  Th eonly white insensitivity in this story is that of the killer.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Who said it was white privilege for a white man to murder a black woman but not when a black man murders a black woman?


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




Well, the white guy murdered because of hate. The black guy murdered because of no hate... its pretty obvious. 

Chances are in reality both these guys are very mentally sick. So yeah... lets start blaming everyone else.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Nope its a false equivalence. Your are assuming facts not in evidence as well. Youre assuming both killed for the same reasons.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > *Whites cannot stop what they never started.  Racism is wholly a creation, concept and tool of the Black.  The racism buck begins and ends with Blacks.*
> ...




#THE TRUTH HURTS, EH?

Funny to hear a man speak of "racism" against Blacks all the while his practicing sexism against women.  Tell me O Enlightened One, *JUST WHAT* is the difference between grading people by skin color and grading women by appearance?

You justify one while denying/protesting the other.

OUCH.  Too honest for ya?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Its evident that whites as a group either lack the ability to deconstruct their racism or they simply do not want to.give it up due to instinctively understanding they cannot compete.



Yet, as a group a whole lot of Blacks don't want to acknowledge their own racism, prejudices, and bigotry.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Correction, this system was created by Brits who brought in the Black problem, this doesn't necessarily include all Whites, in fact in some cases Black Africans had far more than to do with the Atlantic Slave Trade, than a good deal of  White nations.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



No, no, NO.  You just don't understand, Ghost.  The white guy murdered because of white privilege, and the black guy murdered because of white people, which is, er, ah, just more white privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Brits are white and they arent the only whites to bring enslaved Blacks to the US you idiot.  Name one Black nation that transported Blacks to the US during the AST?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Well, he looked more like an Asian Indian, care to discuss that demographic which tops the charts in U.S.A income levels, doctors, small business owners, but lacks heavily gangs, or violent criminals in comparison to well just about every other demographic in the U.S.A, presumably.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Its evident that whites as a group either lack the ability to deconstruct their racism or they simply do not want to.give it up due to instinctively understanding they cannot compete.
> ...


Lots of Black acknowledge that they think whites are inferior.  The point is that Blacks cant practice racism unless they control the system and resources. We know from history that when that dynamic occurred Blacks helped educate and civilize whites. When whites controlled the system and resources they enslaved Blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


If you think east indians and asians dont have lots of gangs and violent criminals you must be retarded.


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes she is uniquely qualified to talk about the intricacies of race relations considering her college classes in English of which she didn't receive a degree!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So, all Whites are to blame for Brits?

So, are you to blame for the Black Africans burning witches in Tanzania, or who cannibalize their enemies in war like in Liberia?

There were hardly any colonies in Africa during almost the length of the entire Atlantic Slave Trade, keep in mind the Scramble of Africa popped up when the Atlantic Slave Trade had settled down.

The fact of the matter is most of those slaves were sold to Whites by  Black African tribes like Dahomey, Ashanti, and others.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 27, 2018)

We are now on page 37 of irresponsible whiteness.

This is the race and racism section white folks. Whites are a race so we will talk about you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Again Brits were not the only whites to enslave and transport people to the US.

So are you comparing Africans to whites that burned witches and ate their neighbors in the colonial days?

Youre somewhere off in left field.

The fact of the matter is whites enslaved Black Africans and brought them to the US for chattel slavery.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



There's more East Asian gangsters in the U.S.A, than East Indian gangsters in the U.S.A by a long shot.

My father who was a teacher in prison admitted that.

My father admitted Asian Indians in prison would have to basically pretend to be  Black, or Dominican, or Puerto Rican to survive.

Which was in response to one of the "Bad few" neighbors we had named  of an East Indian background named Alanmon whom was ended up terrible.

Man charged in knifepoint robberies of livery drivers


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm not of a British background, I'm of a Polish Catholic background......

How many Blacks in this country were enslaved by Polish Catholics, exactly?

You blame people like myself for your plight,  which my ancestors didn't do what-so-ever, and then can't grasp why I don't like you very much?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



So youre very comfortable with contradicting yourself and yet you get offended when I laugh at your idiocy?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Contradiction, how?

A.) Asian Indians are darker, but have less gangsters, and higher incomes than other Asians.
How come?

B.) Asian Indians might be dark, but about half of their genes presumably come from Eastern Europe, anyways. (R1a haplogroup / Yamnaya related DNA types)
So, actually they're more related to us (Whites) than East Asians are.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I didnt say you were of British background.

Youre white. I didnt request your sub whiteness.

I'm not in a plight. I said you were a racist and a white one to boot.  I grasp why you dont like me. I frighten you because my of dominant genes.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


By claiming that east indians and asians didnt have violent criminals.

You need to get out more often. Nothing you claimed is based on facts.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If Blacks think Whites are inferior they are racist, by classical definitions.
What you speak for is Institutionalized racism, which in the case of Zimbabwe, or South Africa the White population is heavily discriminated against, in recent years in the inverse.

The country might be run by "Whites" but many "Whites" are excluded from it.

Basically Brits, and Jews probably make up 80% of the power in this country.

Polish people make up what percentage of power in this country?
Less than Blacks, considering Obama, or other Black politicians.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Where did I say that East Indians, and East Asians don't have violent criminals?

I'm just pointing out that East Indians in this country at least, tend to be big time model minorities despite their dark skin, and occasional Alanmon Mavumkal.

This doesn't deny the existence of violent criminals of Asian backgrounds, but that it's far less prevalent than in you no-who's demographic.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


In your previous post.

Typically when you *voluntarily* come to a country to escape poverty or death you tend to be a model citizen. I dont recall very many east indians or asians brought here via the slave trade and subjected to centuries of legislation designed specifically to hold them back.

Its only less prevalent than you know whos demographic because there are more white criminals than any other demographic.


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


One can only assume you are conversing with one of the two resident black racists. Don't waste your time they are too stupid. Life is better with them on ignore. The air is fresher, the sky is a vibrant blue. The best part is, you don't have to read make believe black racist fairy tails.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So, what legislation holds back Blacks today?
Affirmative Action, Black History Month, or the Minority Business Development Agency?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Why do you ask? The answer doesnt address the points in my post.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How long in New York, or Chicago, or Detroit has it been since there's been a "Anti-Black legislation"????

Yet, Blacks aren't in better shape there??????????


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Why do you ask? The answer doesnt address the point in my post.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So,  Blacks in the North are just as bad as Blacks in the South,  if not worse, just because of anti-Black legislation down-South, unlike the Blacks up-North who didn't have the same legislation for eons?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Why do you ask? The answer doesnt address the point in my post


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Jamaicans, and Haitians didn't go through American legislation, either.

They're only perhaps slightly better  in this country, than the African Americans whom are from U.S.A slaves.


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 27, 2018)

Is Anne Hathaway doing anything for the family of the victims?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


They went through British and French legislation and are paying the price like Black Americans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Haiti gained independence from French legislation in the 1800's, Poland didn't gain it's independence from Russian Soviet legislation until 1989.

Why am I to believe Haitians don't have a head-start over Poles?

Yet, Poland's clearly in much better shape than Haiti.
How come?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Was Poland forced to pay back France billions for freeing itself?

External debt of Haiti - Wikipedia

"The *external debt of Haiti* is one of the main factors that has caused the country's persistent poverty. After the slaves declared themselves free and the country independent in 1804, France, with the complicity of its allies, demanded that the newly formed country pay the French government and French slaveholders the modern equivalent of US $21 billion dollars for the "theft" of the slaves' own lives and the land that they had turned into profitable sugar and coffee-producing plantations. This independence debt was financed by French banks and the American Citibank, and finally paid off 143 years later, in 1947."

You dont have to believe. The facts are in evidence.

See the first part of the post.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So, between 1804 - 2010 Haiti went just about no-where, while the rest of the World developed, because of a debt owed in 1804?

So, in 200 years they couldn't produce, nor pay for the debt, thus permanent poverty?

Well, what about in the 1940's when Warsaw the Polish capital was destroyed completely by Nazi Germans, half of Polish national treasures, wealth, manuscripts, art etc. had been looted,
and most important millions of Poles of Catholic origins were killed,  maimed, enslaved, POW's etc. etc. etc.

Then the Communists killed more, by famine + prisons upon take-over in the later 1940's onward.

Don't get me started on how Communism stomps out business competition, which stagnates an economy perfectly.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Correct.

Correct. They were not part of the world economy due to sanctions placed on it by the US and europe. More white people deviltry.

What about it? Didnt other european nations and the US step up to rebuild Poland and help kick start its economy?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Aren't there a whole myriad of nations with sanctions upon them that are doing better than Haiti?

How do you figure the U.S.A stepped in, and rebuilt Poland, exactly?

Poland got the Stalin plan, not the Marshall plan.

They built Communist apartments in replace of ancient beauty destroyed by Nazi Germany.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


If you can list any that had sanctions and had to pay back billions you are free to list them.

By sending money to europe

Stalin was in charge of Poland. It was part of russia.

Not my problem. The point is that they had way more help and less debt than Haiti.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



no one understand economics------or NATION DEBT----I am not the only
money clueless person.    I agree that the USA did not rebuild Poland---and I
never contributed a dime


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




by what means did HAITI   "pay"   money back and to whom.     Where did the
"MONEY"   go?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Read the thread. I already mentioned who. As to what means if you investigate how other countries pay debts you can apply the same methods to Haiti.

Why the US Owes Haiti Billions -- The Briefest History | HuffPost


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



why can you not ANSWER THE SIMPLE QUESTION?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Because I wont entertain questions that waste my time.
Why the US Owes Haiti Billions -- The Briefest History | HuffPost


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Germany during / after WW1 had been invaded, blockaded to basic starvation (embargoed, and expected to pay back billions.

Nazis turned around the Germany economy, and technology pretty quickly, even if doing massive damages, and harm in the mean-while.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I guess you forgot the terms of the Treaty of Versailles were renegotiated to allow Germany to start up its industry. They sustained very little damaged in Germany itself. They simply waited until the embargoes were lifted.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sure, Germany had earlier relief, but they still didn't go so backwards, now did they?

Cuba has been under an embargo, and a Communist country for quite some time, and still is nowhere near as bad as Haiti, how come?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Why would they? Their country was barely damaged.  The only thing that hurt them was the embargoes.

How come? Russia. 

Where the fuck did you get your education? You keep striking out.


----------



## dave p (Jul 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> We are now on page 37 of irresponsible whiteness.
> 
> This is the race and racism section white folks. Whites are a race so we will talk about you.


Irresponsible whiteness. Spoken like a true ignorant racist. But then again every one here expects that from you. Thanks for not disappointing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The blockade against Germany was actually more harsh.

The Blockade and Attempted Starvation of Germany | Ralph Raico

In December 1918, the National Health Office in Berlin calculated that 763,000 persons had died as a result of the blockade by that time; the number added to this in the first months of 1919 is unknown.7 In some respects, the armistice saw the intensification of the suffering, since the German Baltic coast was now effectively blockaded and German fishing rights in the Baltic annulled.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jul 27, 2018)

Frankly, I believe Americans of ALL flavors and backgrounds are WILLFULLY IGNORING America's current *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, aka America's potentially life scarring SYSTEMIC & GENERATIONAL Culture of Black or African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect and Maltreatment that evolved from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism!

I am referring to a Culture of Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment responsible for popular American urban story-TRUTH-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims the late Tupac Shakur (born 1971) and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama White House guest and friend Kendrick Lamar (born 1987) vividly describing in their American art and interviews the "T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E." and "Good Kid, m.A.A.d. City" Child Abuse Cultures prevalent in far too many American communities.

I am referring to a Culture of Systemic and Generational CHILD ABUSE that THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, deprived Tupac and Kendrick, their childhood friends, as well as many of their elementary and JHS classmates from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood.

Sadly, the traumatic, potentially life-scarring Criminal Child Abuse and Emotional Abandonment each of these men speaks about experiencing during a critical period of human/childhood development, resulted with them maturing into emotionally ill adults revealing in public they’ve been experiencing acute depression as well as Suic*dal Thoughts for most of their lives.

The same Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Maltreatment that for near 40 years has been inspiring significant numbers of popular urban story-TRUTH-tellers to compose and promote American music art HATEFULLY informing our world that American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent should be viewed as less than human *itches, *hores, 'hoes' or "THOTS" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect. (THOT = "That Hoe Over There")

Unfortunately, it's plainly evident Kendrick, Tupac as well as untold numbers of American children are being raised, nurtured and socialized by moms experiencing some type of illness preventing and impeding them from embracing and following their innate, natural maternal instinct to protect their child or children from harm.

Perhaps I'm wrong but *something* is preventing significant numbers of black or American moms of African descent from recognizing that placing ABOVE ALL ELSE the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*), as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors.
___
The late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur's Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment concept:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"* ~Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur, American urban story-TRUTH-teller
___
Now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will YOU, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of 'The Center For Youth Wellness', in passionately calling for a National MOVEMENT educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:

"Childhood Trauma" aka
"Adverse Childhood Experiences" (#ACEs)
___
During a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, "Treating Trauma," Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

Knowledge Oprah exuberantly declares is a "game changer."

Video search terms: "Oprah Winfrey Dancing On Table Tops, Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"













___

Video search terms: 'Exposing "PRO BLACK" Modus Operandi, Logic, Fvvkery, Savagery, White Supremacy' ~Mrs. Princella Clark-Carr


Video search terms: "Dysfunctional 'PRO BLACK' American Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"


Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## harmonica (Jul 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > there's not that much overt racism to stop
> ...


MBrown--not racism
Starbucks-not racism
ASterling-not racism
most of the racism is in your obsessed mind


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > There is no "Stopping" racism. That's not human nature. That's not group think. If "whites" are not the dominant ones, some other group will be (probably Asians), and then whites will just become one of the "oppressed".
> ...



Nope. See: white kids at majority black schools. Who do you think gets bullied  for their skin color in that situation? Black kids even bully each other over slightly different shades of brown. It's hilarious.

People are scum. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Let me ask you a question: What does white privilege have to do with this murder?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


What does white privilege mean to you? I ask because we need to get the meaning established and because white people seem to have a difficult time accepting the definition unless they are aware of it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Of course they didn't kill for the same reasons. Jesus. The point is that a black woman was murdered in cold blood in each case and yet the entire internet and Hollywood are in an uproar over the white murderer. Two black women are murdered and one is just as dead as the other but for some reason, racism seems to be the more heinous motive. 

Apparently the means justify the end.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I thought you guys already established that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


That may be the point to you which is probably why you are confused.  Give you an example. Most white people die at the hands of other white people. Thats a given and true of every other race. A white guy kills a white woman and no one bats an eye. Now when a *Black* guy kills a white woman there is outrage and panic. Political careers are elevated or ended over the topic of being tough on crime because _those_ people need to be controlled.  Well its the same to us except we dont control the system so we cant send cops to crack heads in your neighborhood.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


We have. I just want to know what it means to_ you_?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 27, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Junior, you have got to do better than his. You guys are always ready to try showing us what we do, yet you ignore  racist laws and policies made by whites that have the greater impact on lives.. And apparently you have not studied psychology.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I shoulda figgered you'd find a way to make this about black victimhood.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What difference does it make what white privilege means to me if you guys are just going to continue flogging us with your version anyway?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes we do. We have a RESPONSIBILITY to stand up to racist motherfuckers like the OP and condemn them as the evil scum that they are.

Not just whites though, ALL decent people of any color have a responsibility to condemn racist fuckwads like the OP. Good people don't tolerate racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Drop the white victimhood one time. You whites go on and on about black on black crime while you ignore any and all white on white crime. You whites do this all the time. A white man kills a white woman, whites like you say nothing. A black man kills a white woman then you need more guns and you need more police, you need to enact stand your ground laws, stop and frisk and then you start talking about how blacks are increasing attacks on whites. So stop crying.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yes we do. We have a RESPONSIBILITY to stand up to racist motherfuckers like the OP and condemn them as the evil scum that they are.
> 
> Not just whites though, ALL decent people of any color have a responsibility to condemn racist fuckwads like the OP. Good people don't tolerate racism.



Another example of dumb whiteness.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Our version? No, a white person created the term.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we do. We have a RESPONSIBILITY to stand up to racist motherfuckers like the OP and condemn them as the evil scum that they are.
> ...




Another example of what an evil and racist pile of shit you are.

All that is needed for evil to prevail is for good men to be tolerant of evil racist fucks like you.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



If we use what you think victimhood is, there is no black victimhood.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Even more dumb whiteness.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If I believed in reincarnation, I'd swear you are Adolf Hitler in a new body.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



And even more dumb whiteness.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Don't you have a cross to burn on someone's lawn, fuckwad?


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whites do have a role in stopping racism.
> 
> *Anne Hathaway calls out white privilege in passionate post about 'unspeakable' murder of Nia Wilson*
> Erin Donnelly,Yahoo Lifestyle 7 hours ago
> ...



The only way you’ll get them to listen is if you un elect them. You need to go door to door and help people get absentee ballots or show up in November every 2 years.

You say poor and middle class whites screwed up by voting trump well they have white privilege. That privilege comes with voting. Don’t expect any politician to care about a group that doesn’t vote.

Rick Snyder poisoned flint and got re elected. Unacceptable


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


It makes a huge difference. Why would I waste my time talking to you about something we cant even define and agree upon?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites do have a role in stopping racism.
> ...




Is that why you democrats have declared war on the middle class and work so hard to drive middle America into poverty?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I shoulda figured you would deflect because the truth bothers you.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yea it’s us! This is what I love about struggling middle class republicans they (fox) have you convinced it’s us fing you in the A


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


That was hella stupid.


----------



## John Shaw (Jul 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Lmfao .... you're so wrong it's not even funny. I've read at least a dozen times more peer-reviewed articles than you and your butt buddies on here combined. Which is why I'm qualified to say that 90% of psychological research is complete and utter garbage. About 10% is actually worthwhile. Some of it, I truly cherish. But most is trash.

Why do white kids tend to be harassed and bullied at majority black schools? According to you, it's just white people that are prejudiced. At least, that's very much the way you come off. "White people are the problem".

No. Human nature is the problem. And while it's not quite true that war never changes, human nature truly never changes. Technology may change, but our inborn tendency toward favoring our own groups never, ever will, regardless of how light or dark you are.

You're either dishonest or just very stupid, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If we don’t care about white guys raping white women and we don’t mind you raping black women guess who I will avoid? The sistas


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Not sure I understand what thats supposed to mean.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Yeah, I mean your message is pure... 

Trevor Noah Asks Ocasio-Cortez: 'How Do You Pay for All These Ideas?'


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 27, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


I went to a Detroit public school till 4th grade. Three whites in the entire middle school. In the top ten worst schools in Detroit. Bad.

I got in way too many fights by 4th grade. And I saw things I never saw in the white community.

In the white community it’s a guy who kills his family or girlfriends lover or parents or a serial killer.

In a black community you’re going to get murdered in a gang or drive by or raped by a neighbor around the block or walking by a crack house.

White communities are safer. My door walls wide open no sirens. No barkin from the dogs, no smog, I got to say today was a good day


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You said “the white guy kills the white girl and no one bats an eye. So stay away from the white women. Lol jk


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


It is true young people are a lot more open to voting for socialized medicine for all


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't say anything in either case. My problem is not so much that the black guy murdered, my problem is that both guys murdered but the white murderer is getting all the attention because they think it was racially motivated and somehow this makes his murder worse even though the result of both murders are the same: A dead black woman.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Don’t you want to know what’s making so many Americans crazy? It’s evidence


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't buy that for a second. I think you have a very clear idea in your mind what white privilege is. I don't think you are at all interested in what white privilege means to me, I think you're just probing to see if I acknowledge it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The truth or non-truth of your remarks does not concern me because I'm not one of the ones that is outraged when a black man kills a white woman and it has nothing to do with what I'm talking about.

My thinking is; if we're going to be outraged then we should be outraged because a woman was murdered, not just because a white guy murdered a black woman or even that a black guy murdered a white woman.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Of course it concerns you. There was a reason you deflected instead of addressing the point.  White people like you are allergic to truth.

That would make sense however reality dictates that there is more outrage because we know one thing for damn certain. The Black/white guy didnt kill the Black/white woman because he was a racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I think youre having trouble with reading comprehension. I do have a very clear idea in my mind what white privilege is. I definitely want to know your definition. We can all tell because I asked you as a prerequisite to us discussing your question.

*"What does white privilege mean to you? I ask because we need to get the meaning established and because white people seem to have a difficult time accepting the definition unless they are aware of it."*


----------



## keepitreal (Jul 28, 2018)

I was already responding to MarcATL's post,
but, scrapped it when I came across....


Ghost of a Rider said:


> It is a false UNequivalence. Two black women murdered, one by a white guy and the other by a black guy. The white guy murdered because of white privilege but the black guy murdered because of, well, it doesn't matter because there's nothing newsworthy or Twitterworthy about a black man murdering a black woman apparently.





Yarddog said:


> Well, the white guy murdered because of hate. The black guy murdered because of no hate... its pretty obvious.
> 
> Chances are in reality both these guys are very mentally sick





Asclepias said:


> Nope its a false equivalence. Your are assuming facts not in evidence as well. Youre assuming both killed for the same reasons.


...the very essence of what I wanted to 
express in my last post, to MarcALT,...
but, chose not to....I will now

Do you know what troubles me,
not what motivates someone to kill....
what troubles me is, the capacity to kill...so easily, senselessly

What troubles me is that, 
black lives only seem to matter, 
if someone white is involved.

What troubles me is that, everyone murdered since,
up until, the next senseless murder that stirs the masses,
are and will be, nothing more than, a body in a grave....
Who knows her name, who knows his name?
Who will know her name, who will know his name?

What troubles me is that, 
the white race is blamed for every ill,
accused of hiding behind white privilege,
to avoid confronting everything that isn't right,
and expected to fix everything that is wrong

What troubles me is that, sanctioned killing
is a woman's right to choose, regardless of whether it's wrong, 
because to choose, is her privilege, which she is entitled to

What troubles me is,
we call what is wrong, right
and what is right, wrong,
yet, people can't figure out why shit is fucked up

What troubles me is,  
people are not held accountable for their actions
nor, allowed the consequences of their choices

What troubles me is that, 
there are those who do not realize what is unfolding,
and those who choose to remain distracted, by what isn't,
because that do not want to believe, what is.

Evil is not only alive and well, it is flourishing.
Satan is gearing up for the battle, Jesus already won
The devil is a liar...Jesus, come quickly


----------



## deanrd (Jul 28, 2018)

I don't know why white Republicans think they are better than everyone else.  

Appalachia proves otherwise.  

No wonder the entire world laughs at them.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Your problem is that you continue trying to maw whites victims. We are now on page 45 of a thread that was supposed to be discussing how and in what way do whites see as the manner in which they can step forwards and assume their role in ending the problem of racism. Less than 1 percent of the responses by whites here do that. All you whites want to do lecture us like you guys have made it like you tell us you have and we all know that's a lie. then you want cry and play victim. We as blacks have heard, seen and felt your overreaction to black on black crime, while you totaly ignore white on white crime to the existent that you guys don't even call I that. So I think your complaints about his matter that really has nothing to do with the OP and as usual, ignores how whites have done these things and even worse. Which is why racism is such an outrage.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



And my thinking is that we should be concerned about whites committing crimes on whites instead of ignoring the higher numbers of white on white crime and the basically equal percentage of whites killing whites.


----------



## keepitreal (Jul 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I don't know why white Republicans think they are better than everyone else.
> 
> Appalachia proves otherwise.
> 
> No wonder the entire world laughs at them.


You're another one... 
donate blood....all of it


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2018)

I am so sick of the bullshit trolling by IM2 and his fellow negro assholes...its time to put them on iggie. Enough already. 
He puts out the thread bait..and everyone gobbles it up. Well....not me anymore. Like the piles of shit they are, I plan to step over it and keep moseying on.

POOF


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I am so sick of the bullshit trolling by IM2 and his fellow negro assholes...its time to put them on iggie. Enough already.
> He puts out the thread bait..and everyone gobbles it up. Well....not me anymore. Like the piles of shit they are, I plan to step over it and keep moseying on.
> 
> POOF


Go back to sleep Gracie. No one was talking to you.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> You can't be that dense. How is it white privilege for a white man to murder a black woman but not when a black man murders a black woman?


Where did I say that it is a white privilege for white man to murder a black woman but not when a black man murders a black woman ?


Ghost of a Rider said:


> White privilege had nothing to do with this murder. It's just yet another asinine remark from yet another clueless celebrity based on no logic whatsoever.


What murder are you referring to ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 28, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Well, the white guy murdered because of hate. The black guy murdered because of no hate... its pretty obvious.
> 
> Chances are in reality both these guys are very mentally sick. So yeah... lets start blaming everyone else.


The fk you smoking ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 28, 2018)

dave p said:


> One can only assume you are conversing with one of the two resident black racists. Don't waste your time they are too stupid. Life is better with them on ignore. The air is fresher, the sky is a vibrant blue. The best part is, you don't have to read make believe black racist fairy tails.


Bitch.....it's like fighting ZOMBIES with you white racists on USMB.....anytime you smack one down.....another one pops up


----------



## dave p (Jul 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I don't know why white Republicans think they are better than everyone else.
> 
> Appalachia proves otherwise.
> 
> No wonder the entire world laughs at them.


All politicians think they are better than everyone else.


----------



## dave p (Jul 28, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I am so sick of the bullshit trolling by IM2 and his fellow negro assholes...its time to put them on iggie. Enough already.
> He puts out the thread bait..and everyone gobbles it up. Well....not me anymore. Like the piles of shit they are, I plan to step over it and keep moseying on.
> 
> POOF


I have put all of our resident black racists ( im2, Paul eisen and ascelp or what ever he calls himself) on ignore. They are to ignorant to have a discussion.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whites do have a role in stopping racism.
> 
> *Anne Hathaway calls out white privilege in passionate post about 'unspeakable' murder of Nia Wilson*
> Erin Donnelly,Yahoo Lifestyle 7 hours ago
> ...


Hathaway is very hot and a pretty good actress but like many such celebrities she is clueless about reality outside of her 1% bubble.

A few facts simply prove here narrative wrong. 

So far the authorities have found no clear motive for the crime committed by the individual who allegedly stabbed Nia Wilson. People are claiming it is a hate crime but we just do not know. The fact that he is white and she is black does not make it a hate crime.

Her murder was unspeakable but so is any other murder.

Not all black people fear for their lives daily in America as she claims. Most do not and many who do live in fear of other black people.

Most whites do not fear for their lives daily but some do and their experience is no better or worse than black people who live in fear.

She should really just stick to starring in some good movies like Interstellar, ( while avoiding massive failures like Oceans 8 ) and doing the occasional nude scene and stop discussing political issues which she is massively ignorant.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



First of all, I find it particularly interesting that you capitalize the word "black" but not "white". This reveals much about your feelings about whites and that you are hopelessly biased. Secondly, the last remark is somewhat confusing. If I'm reading it correctly, you're saying that neither the black man nor the white man killed because he was racist. Well, I know the black didn't, obviously, but the white guy may have. 
My point was not that there was a lack of an uproar over the black murderer, my point was that if there is to be an uproar, it should be because a woman was murdered, not because a white guy did it.

In order to be truly objective and logical about these murders, we need to be outraged at both cases or don't be outraged at all.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 28, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Hathaway is very hot and a pretty good actress but like many such celebrities she is clueless about reality outside of her 1% bubble.
> 
> A few facts simply prove here narrative wrong.
> 
> ...


I stopped reading after you described Anne Hathaway as "very hot"

Could not take you seriously after that


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Hathaway is very hot and a pretty good actress but like many such celebrities she is clueless about reality outside of her 1% bubble.
> ...


Ok I acknowledge that ones attractiveness is subjective. I never met anyone who says she is not at least cute.

You disagree? I won't judge I just find it a little odd.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



"*W*hite people like you are allergic to truth."

My bad. Let me clear it up. If a Black guy kills a Black woman we know he didnt do it because he is a racist. Typically when a white guy kills a white woman we know he didnt do it because he is a racist unless she is involved with a Black cause or prefers Black men.

Who told you that you get to decide for everyone else how outrage should be ranked?  People have their own opinions. Human natures dictates that a murder done by an outsider galvanizes the community in a way that is different than a murder done by an insider.  Give you an example. Black people know that Black criminals are going to kill each other and in the process take a few innocents with them. While we are outraged about it in our communities we understand the cause. We work to change these people. Now when you have a white criminal killing Black people its an entirely different thing. We live with the daily probability that a white cop will shoot us for moving too fast to get our registration or license even when instructed to. Or maybe we "fit the description" and made the mistake of having our phone in our hands.Or maybe its just some radicalized white boy stopping by the local church and killing Black people who are praying.  We only understand that their hate is irrational, based on race and unpredictable. This cranks the level of concern to a whole new level because now instead of catching a stray bullet meant for a Black criminal we are being hunted by whites that can appear from anywhere at any moment.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



My views about white privilege are irrelevant because I'm not the one who brought it up, Hathaway did. I'm asking why it was even brought up at all. The real question is: What does white privilege mean to Hathaway and why does she feel it's relevant here?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



"maw"? What the hell is that?



> We are now on page 45 of a thread that was supposed to be discussing how and in what way do whites see as the manner in which they can step forwards and assume their role in ending the problem of racism.



On behalf of all whites, I apologize that the Caucasian kowtowing is not moving fast enough for you.



> Less than 1 percent of the responses by whites here do that. All you whites want to do lecture us like you guys have made it like you tell us you have and we all know that's a lie. then you want cry and play victim. We as blacks have heard, seen and felt your overreaction to black on black crime, while you totaly ignore white on white crime to the existent that you guys don't even call I that. So I think your complaints about his matter that really has nothing to do with the OP and as usual, ignores how whites have done these things and even worse. Which is why racism is such an outrage.



Blah blah blah I didn't say a thing about black on black crime or black on white crime or anything. As I told Asclepias, I'm not saying there should have been an uproar over the black murderer, I'm saying there shouldn't have been an uproar at all considering that in both cases a black woman was murdered.

The question for Hathaway and others who think white privilege is a factor at all in this case is; If a black woman is facing a white racist and a black rapist/murderer who both want to kill her, who should she fear more? Will her murder be less tragic if she's killed by the black guy? Will she somehow be less dead if killed by the black guy? Why is the death of a black woman at the hands of a white racist more shocking and controversial than the death of a black woman at the hands of a black guy?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


If your views on white privilege were irrelevant to me then I wouldnt have asked. I dont care who brought it up. You asked me a question about it. 
How would I know what white privilege means to this lady? I didnt know she existed until I saw the thread


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You go ahead and focus on what color is killing what color, I'll focus on the crime of murder.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > You can't be that dense. How is it white privilege for a white man to murder a black woman but not when a black man murders a black woman?
> ...



What are you asking me for? The story is in the OP.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Dude. Listen to how insane you sound.

It's like me saying to victims of 9/11 "Stop moaning !! What about that white guy Anders Brevik killing all those white people in Norway ? I mean you get all upset at Muslim Bin Laden killing mainly white people in Twin Towers but you white people are killing each other all over Russia, Bosnia, Serbia"

Or saying to a woman who has breast cancer. "Hey !!! Lung cancer is the biggest cancer killer. What are moaning for ? Cancer affects everyone. Not just you !!"


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's much better, thanks. 



> My bad. Let me clear it up. If a Black guy kills a Black woman we know he didnt do it because he is a racist. Typically when a white guy kills a white woman we know he didnt do it because he is a racist unless she is involved with a Black cause or prefers Black men.



And?



> Who told you that you get to decide for everyone else how outrage should be ranked?



Who told you outrage is ranked at all? If we rank outrage, does this mean we rank tragedy as well? Is the one black woman's murder more tragic than the other? What do you think their families say about it? Does Samantha Stewart's family say "_At least she wasn't murdered by a white racist_"? Is Stewart less dead than Wilson?



> People have their own opinions. Human natures dictates that a murder done by an outsider galvanizes the community in a way that is different than a murder done by an insider.  Give you an example. Black people know that Black criminals are going to kill each other and in the process take a few innocents with them. While we are outraged about it in our communities we understand the cause. We work to change these people. Now when you have a white criminal killing Black people its an entirely different thing. We live with the daily probability that a white cop will shoot us for moving too fast to get our registration or license even when instructed to. Or maybe we "fit the description" and made the mistake of having our phone in our hands.Or maybe its just some radicalized white boy stopping by the local church and killing Black people who are praying.  We only understand that their hate is irrational, based on race and unpredictable. This cranks the level of concern to a whole new level because now instead of catching a stray bullet meant for a Black criminal we are being hunted by whites that can appear from anywhere at any moment.



More blacks are killed by other blacks so one wonders why this does not galvanize the black community.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It may or may not be relevant to you personally but it's not relevant to the discussion.



> I dont care who brought it up. You asked me a question about it.



You asked me a question first: "_Who said it was white privilege for a white man to murder a black woman but not when a black man murders a black woman_?

To which I replied: "_What does white privilege have to do with this murder_?"



> How would I know what white privilege means to this lady? I didnt know she existed until I saw the thread



It was a rhetorical question. I certainly don't expect you to know that.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Dude, listen to how uncomprehending you are.

I'm not calling _for_ outrage over the black murderer, I'm calling for _no_ outrage over the white murderer. Understand? I'm not the one making distinctions here, Hathaway did that. I say that the white guy's race is irrelevant considering that a black woman was murdered in both cases. Get it?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I'm going to make this very easy for you.  There is a reason my people don't have the issues yours do.  Having children one can't afford is the number one reason people end up on the welfare state in this country living in the ghetto.   You guys are the ones popping 80% of your kids out of wedlock, leading to financial strain.  We aren't.  We value education.  You don't.  We aren't the ones running around our neighborhoods doing drive-bys on each other and committing half the violent crime in this country.  You are.

The problem isn't white people; it's your rotting subculture and until you decide to start fixing that instead of blaming everybody else you'll continue to be viewed by others as the lowest common denominator in American society.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I quoted something you completely missed prior to making your complaint about me not capitalizing white but always capitalizing Black.

and what?

i told me. When someone breaks my window I am outraged. When a white racist breaks my window my outrage is going to be exponentially higher in rank.

Black community is already galvanized and working on the issue. No we dont give progress reports to Black people because its none of your business and you have your own white on white crime problem to deal with.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I disagree. I wont discuss your question until you explain your understanding of what white privilege is. If you dont explain your question will not be discussed.

Thats because you asked the following question first...

*"How is it white privilege for a white man to murder a black woman but not when a black man murders a black woman?"
*
I then asked....
*
"*_*Who said it was white privilege for a white man to murder a black woman but not when a black man murders a black woman*_*?*

To which you replied: 
*
"What does white privilege have to do with this murder?"
*
Do you always get confused this easily?

From my recollection thats the smartest thing you have posted.
*
*


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 28, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Thinking one's race is superior is the definition of racist


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 28, 2018)

Votto said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


He will cut and paste crap that he claims is the truth (mostly written by whites), then turn around and call anything whites post as lies because they were written by whites. He believes anything whites have learned about history is total lies, because he is the one who is all-knowing about race, be it white history or black.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 28, 2018)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Egyptians were black slave owners, but that is supposedly okay.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They were both Black so its ok just like when whites enslaved each other.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone who causes people injury or harm tries to rationalize it.   Most just try to keep it secret.
> ...


Who gunned him down? Who is "you"?


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Total bullshit, all slavery is and was wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


True but there are rankings and white created chattel slavery was the worst in the history of the planet.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I said that I found it interesting, it was not a complaint. It's interesting because you and IM2 have this delusion that blacks can't be racist.

After being called a racist mere days after joining this forum I've come to expect that sort of thing from people like you. So it's neither a surprise or a bother to me in any way because I know where that shit comes from.



> and what?



Why state the obvious?



> i told me. When someone breaks my window I am outraged. When a white racist breaks my window my outrage is going to be exponentially higher in rank.



So you're not pissed that someone broke your window, you're pissed that he's white?



> Black community is already galvanized and working on the issue. No we dont give progress reports to Black people because its none of your business and you have your own white on white crime problem to deal with.



What's taking so long?


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that will stop the eternal whining of black  people about who done dem wrong is a nice race war, to the death.
> ...


You are the one who seems to be anti white and all for a race war. Why would it be white racists involved? Is a white person defending themselves racist just for being white?


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Whether one was worse than the other you really don't know for sure, it is just your speculation, I guess not wanting to think a black person would be cruel to another black person. I seriously doubt the Egyptian slave owners were kind to their slaves.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


It was a complaint or whine those are the only two options. Please show me where I have ever said Blacks cant be racist?  Looks like your issue with reading comprehension is rearing its ugly head again.

Because I wanted to?

I'm more pissed if a white person does it.

Whats taking so long for you guys to stop raping dogs and live stock? Whats taking so long for you guys to stop you opoid, meth and crack use?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I know for sure. I'd much rather be thought of as a human with a service contract to work off than thought of on the same level as cattle.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So _now_ you expect an answer to your question and won't give your answer until you get it. 

Thats because you asked the following question first...

*"How is it white privilege for a white man to murder a black woman but not when a black man murders a black woman?"
*
I then asked....
*
"*_*Who said it was white privilege for a white man to murder a black woman but not when a black man murders a black woman*_*?*

To which you replied:
*
"What does white privilege have to do with this murder?"
*
Do you always get confused this easily?[/quote]

Do you? I told you already Hathaway's the one who brought it up. Both of these questions ask basically the same thing: What does white privilege have to do with any of it?



> From my recollection thats the smartest thing you have posted.



Says the guy who gloated over my answering a question I never answered.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Do you? I told you already Hathaway's the one who brought it up. Both of these questions ask basically the same thing: What does white privilege have to do with any of it?



> From my recollection thats the smartest thing you have posted.



Says the guy who gloated over my answering a question I never answered.[/QUOTE]

Correct  Your question will not be answered until you tell me what white privilege means to you.

Hathaway never said what you said. If she did please provide the quote. This is what you said.
_*"How is it white privilege for a white man to murder a black woman but not when a black man murders a black woman?"*_


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not all Egyptian slaves were indentured servants.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Show me the ones that were thought of as non humans.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How do you know they were thought of as human? Just because their owners were black does not mean they weren't treated horribly.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whites do have a role in stopping racism.
> 
> *Anne Hathaway calls out white privilege in passionate post about 'unspeakable' murder of Nia Wilson*
> Erin Donnelly,Yahoo Lifestyle 7 hours ago


Privileged white folk that live in gated rich communities FAR FAR away from blacks as possible, like Miss Hathaway speak out against "White privilege". Feel the burn of irony setting in? I am a honky and blacks hate our whitey  collective guts. But, that is my opinion, and I should know, I live with blacks. And I feel their pain AND their hate. Unlike Ms Hathaway, that does neither.  Just another Hollywood phony.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 28, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


How do you know they were thought of as non human?  This is an important point you should be able to prove if you want to say chattel slavery created by whites was not worse than traditional slavery.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 28, 2018)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites do have a role in stopping racism.
> ...


I wonder how many black on white crimes (not vice verse) have happened since Obama started trashing the cops publicly???

Well thanks to Bathhouse Barry the murder rate is skyrocketing. https://nypost.com/2017/09/26/all-that-kneeling-ignores-the-real-cause-of-soaring-black-homicides/


----------



## MaryL (Jul 28, 2018)

Wow. Ever since say,  black mayors  like  Wellington  Web came into office, law enforcement seems to get a little less proactive and a whole lot more REACTIVE. It doesn't work.  Nope. I think NY mayor Giuliani clinched it with the "Broken Windows' policy.  Attack the problem at it's bare  roots, don't just ignore it until it gets out of control, be proactive.But we want to be ALL political and not address real issues because it offends  some people.


----------



## Liberty777 (Jul 28, 2018)

BART: Deaths at Bay Fair, Pleasant Hill stations investigated


----------



## MaryL (Jul 28, 2018)

IM2 has to stop exploiting racism too, it's dead, stick a fork in it. Blacks themselves can't seem to get over it. It's a  highly profitable gambit, the" blame the whitey" one. Sorry, but not buying it. Blacks can and should have gotten over this long ago.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 28, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> BART: Deaths at Bay Fair, Pleasant Hill stations investigated


You mean, backs commit racist hate crimes that go unnoticed because "blacks aren't racist" kinda thing? But they ACTUALLY do and we aren't supposed to notice, SHHH under the RADAR stuff? Yeah, don't tell anyone.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Only two options? Making an observation is an option that never occurred to you?



> Because I wanted to?
> 
> I'm more pissed if a white person does it.



Why?



> Whats taking so long for you guys to stop raping dogs and live stock? Whats taking so long for you guys to stop you opoid, meth and crack use?



We're not blaming blacks for it so why do you care?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Correct  Your question will not be answered until you tell me what white privilege means to you.

Hathaway never said what you said. If she did please provide the quote. This is what you said.
_*"How is it white privilege for a white man to murder a black woman but not when a black man murders a black woman?"*_[/QUOTE]

She said we need to "_White people...must take into the marrow of our privileged bones..._"

If she thinks all whites have white privilege then she thinks the murderer did too. Does she think it was a factor in the murder? I don't know. But I do know that it's not.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The ones buried in the rubble of the pyramids....


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2018)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites do have a role in stopping racism.
> ...


Do you know where Jeremiah Wright chose to live? That’s right! In a gated white community!


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> She said we need to "_White people...must take into the marrow of our privileged bones..._"
> 
> If she thinks all whites have white privilege then she thinks the murderer did too. Does she think it was a factor in the murder? I don't know. But I do know that it's not.



How did
*"White people...must take into the marrow of our privileged bones the truth that ALL black people fear for their lives DAILY in America and have done so for GENERATIONS"*

turn into
*"Its*_* white privilege for a white man to murder a black woman but not when a black man murders a black woman."
*_
I mean just how the fuck does one arrive at that idiotic conclusion?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > She said we need to "_White people...must take into the marrow of our privileged bones..._"
> ...



I've noticed that as the discussion lengthens, your insults and barbs about my intelligence increase. Do you have anything left other than insults?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Dont deflect because I insulted your intelligence. Instead explain your logic so I have nothing to insult. Are you up to the task or are you embarrassed that after all that shit you claimed you cant explain how you arrived at your conclusion?  I repeat.


How did
*"White people...must take into the marrow of our privileged bones the truth that ALL black people fear for their lives DAILY in America and have done so for GENERATIONS"*

turn into
*"Its*_* white privilege for a white man to murder a black woman but not when a black man murders a black woman."*_


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Answer my questions on Rwanda then we'll talk.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



We finished discussing Rwanda. Stop stalling and answer my question regarding your logical process that cause you to arrive at such an idiotic conclusion.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



In case you haven't gotten it by now, I'm not answering your question. And you know why.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Yes I do know why. You have no clue how you are going to explain your logic in reaching the idiotic conclusion you came to.  Its OK but just know I know.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



About what I expected.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There is no proof that it was better or worse. Since no slavery is good, the assumption would lean more toward the negative


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


The proof is in the fact that were considered human while with white chattel slavery they were considered goats.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Slavery in Africa was no picnic:
From: Slavery in South Africa

The lives of the slaves were harsh, as they worked very long hours under poor conditions. They were often not given enough healthy food and lived in overcrowded and dirty conditions. Slaves had no freedom at all ”” they were locked up at night, and had to have a pass to leave their place of employment. As they were regarded as possessions, they were unable to marry, and if they had children, the children belonged to the slave’s owner and were also slaves. They also had little chance of education. Women slaves were at risk of being raped by their masters and other slaves.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


You do realize this was done by white people right?


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


no


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 29, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


They were Dutch whites. Even says so in your link.


----------



## keepitreal (Jul 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I am so sick of the bullshit trolling by IM2 and his fellow negro assholes...its time to put them on iggie. Enough already.
> He puts out the thread bait..and everyone gobbles it up. Well....not me anymore. Like the piles of shit they are, I plan to step over it and keep moseying on.
> 
> POOF


Amen to that sister!  

I have decided, to exercise my white privilege,
and keep it moving, as well

Seriously, if that character, isn't the full embodiment,
and epitome, of everything that white america is sick of,
I don't know who is!

I have learned so much about white privilege,
in the last week, that it has opened my eyes,
to embrace it, by not allowing black privilege,
to consume me nor, my white privilege, to compel me.

You just have to wash your hands,
leave people where they are and keep it moving.
After all, no matter where you go,
you take yourself with you.

I'm fine with myself, I know me...
he hasn't been trying his damnedest,
to convince me, that I am, who he says, I am...

He's been trying his damnedest to convince me,
that he is not, who he says, he is not

He didn't convince me...
but, he sure has convinced himself.
The same goes for a handful of others, as well


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Dude, listen to how uncomprehending you are.
> 
> I'm not calling _for_ outrage over the black murderer, I'm calling for _no_ outrage over the white murderer. Understand? I'm not the one making distinctions here, Hathaway did that. I say that the white guy's race is irrelevant considering that a black woman was murdered in both cases. Get it?


My point still holds that is

Name a case in history where a white man has killed a black person where you could not find a black person killing another black person ?

Good luck with that. Because you can't. You can always find a case of black person killing another black person.

The same way it would be as silly as me pointing out the outrage of that white couple (christian newsom murders) who were killed by black men but then me turn around and say "what about the white men who have murdered white women" ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 30, 2018)

Anyway white women Anne Hathaway is saying what black people have been saying for millions years

Everybody seems to be melting because she acknowledges white supremacy.

F**K HER.

Anne Hathaway is STILL a white supremacist. 

See all she is doing is calling out white extremists. 

A white supremacist is a white person who allows a white person who allows a cop to get away with killing a black person. 
A white supremacists is a white person who funnels black children into special ed. 
A white supremacist is a white person who rejects black applicants on the basis of race.
White people *HAVE NO PROBLEM* calling out the Dylan Roof's and other white extremists. They have no problem calling out a Richard Spencer. So black people don't get all happy because a white person is calling out white extremists.


----------



## sparky (Jul 30, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> F**K HER.



No thanks

And no thanks to anything outta '_hollywierd_'  

~S~


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 30, 2018)

My question to Anne Hathaway would be.

"_OK. Good speech. Now what about punishing these white supremacist demonic bastards_ ?"

See. Notice Anne Hathaway (and all these liberal white supremacists) *NEVER EVER EVER EVER* talks about the death penalty for these white supremacists ? See when it comes to black people it's about *LAWS, LAWS, DEATH PENALTY, JAIL, SENTENCING, LAWS, LAWS* etc

Ir's *ALWAYS ALWAYS* about punishment when it comes to black people screwing up.

But when these white supremacists messes up "_they need to visit the African American history museum_" "_they need more racial awareness training_"

Get the fk out my face


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 30, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, listen to how uncomprehending you are.
> ...



Jesus Christ, what is it with you guys? Not every race discussion is a goddamn contest. 

I'm just asking why all the uproar and call to action over the white racist murderer but not the black murderer. They both killed a black woman but for some reason, the white murderer is the only one they're screaming about.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I already explained that to you. The answer isnt going to change just because you dont like it.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I am so sick of the bullshit trolling by IM2 and his fellow negro assholes...its time to put them on iggie. Enough already.
> He puts out the thread bait..and everyone gobbles it up. Well....not me anymore. Like the piles of shit they are, I plan to step over it and keep moseying on.
> 
> POOF


*Take your sheety ass somewhere....*


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Your "explanation" seems to be that a dead black woman at the hands of a white racist is that she is more dead or that her death is more tragic.

The answer isn't going to change because your logic is, well, not logic; and is likely to stay that way.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


If you cant accept that her death is seen as more tragic then you have some things you are going to have to deal with on your own to find peace.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I know that's what _you_ think. What does Stewart's family say about it? What do you think they would do or say if you went up to them and suggested that their daughter's murder was less tragic because she wasn't killed by a white racist?   

Do you not realize how utterly ridiculous that sounds?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Its not what just I think. Its what most Black people think. Stewarts family would agree a white person killing their daughter would be even worse than a Black person killing their daughter.

I only realize how utterly idiotic you sound.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How would you know this? Did you ask them? Do you know how they feel about whites? What if they're not as angry at whites as you are? (they're out there you know; blacks who are not angry at whites). Do you know if the race of the murderer is of any consequence to them at all? How can you say they would agree when you don't even know them? 

I can't wait to see how you're going to reason your way through this.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Jesus Christ, what is it with you guys? Not every race discussion is a goddamn contest.
> 
> I'm just asking why all the uproar and call to action over the white racist murderer but not the black murderer. They both killed a black woman but for some reason, the white murderer is the only one they're screaming about.


You're repeating what you have already and then people answer the question and then you repeat what you have say again.

But I'll try to answer it a different way.

You seem to suggest that whites killing blacks is an exception and while no one is doing anything about black-on-black crime. 

As it turns out, on average there is a shooting (armed security person or vigilante killing an unarmed black person) once every 28 hours. 

Also there is plenty being done about black-on-black crime, There is PLENTY of talk about. 

But I don't expect you to know about the cure violence projects all over the USA. Like in, Chicago and New York and all over world in places like Honduras and parts of Africa or the interrupters

Or the black star project, Not to mention that black people created one the biggest social movements this century in black lives matter, to highlight, not just police brutality, but black lives matter in general.

But you don't know this. Because you don’t know hardly any black people and haven’t spent time yourself in those communities. And you most likely don’t read or listen to black media, where not only are the issues covered, but the efforts made by people in the community to address those problems are also highlighted; 

Needless to say you don’t know about groups like the Nation of Islam, which have a long track record of effective anti-crime initiatives in urban communities (and a history of getting black men with records moving in a more productive direction), And you don’t know about folks like the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, who has been involved multiple initiatives aimed at addressing violence and crime on the South Side Chicago or the ministers who run day care programs, and job training programs, and whose churches are involved in rehabilitating housing for low-income families but the media does not report on that. 

Finally do you care about your white brothers that are getting killed in Russia by us air strikes ?

Why don't you go and help your white brothers ?

Second *- *Crime is mostly intra-racial*. *That means there will *ALWAYS* be way more black-on-black crime than white-on-black crime. 

While it is true that 94% of black murders are black-on-black, it is just as true that 86% of white murders are white-on-white. In fact, most crime in America is white-on-white – yet for every web page that mentions “white-on-white crime”, there are 25 that mention “black-on-black crime”.






Third - You makes the worth of black life conditional*.* Conditional on good behaviour,. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control, then they can act as if their lives matter, 

Meanwhile the worth of white life is taken seriously, as absolute, as not being conditional. 

No one belittled the killings of white people in 9/11 by quoting white crime statistics, saying “white people kill each other all the time, what’s the big deal?”
No one deflected by talking about white parenting or violence in white films.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus Christ, what is it with you guys? Not every race discussion is a goddamn contest.
> ...




That's because people are repeating answers to a question I never asked.

I said it before and I'll say it again: I am not making comparisons of white to black murderers in any way. I am not saying that blacks commit more murders or worse murders (if there is such a thing). I am not saying there should be more of an uproar over black murderers. I'm saying that since a black woman was murdered in both cases, there shouldn't have been an uproar at all. The fact that one of the murderers was a white racist is irrelevant.

That's it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



*"The fact that one of the murderers was a white racist is irrelevant."*

This here is your major problem. Your opinion has no basis in fact. Since you're a white boy its even more irrelevant to Black people simply because you dont know what the hell you are talking about.  Ever hear of this thing called "the talk"?  When Black children receive the talk heavy emphasis is put on the fact that *white people* will harm you because of your color.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I dont have to ask them. They share the same experience here in the US that I do.  Its the reason we speak to each other in passing even when we are total strangers. We understand the dynamic of racism. We see each other and all it takes is one instant for our eyes to lock and know. We know here is a Black man/woman. This is an ally that for the most part shares my opinions regarding whites.  I'm not asking you to accept my explanation. Youre just going to have to deal with it on its own merits....or not.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



If that's true then neither does yours.

So you're telling me that the white guy made it about race so you're going to make it about race? How do you expect to end racism this way?



> Since you're a white boy its even more irrelevant to Black people simply because you dont know what the hell you are talking about.



Okay black boy, whatever you say.



> Ever hear of this thing called "the talk"?  When Black children receive the talk heavy emphasis is put on the fact that *white people* will harm you because of your color.



So you're teaching your children that all white people will harm them because of their color?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Its not my job to end racism. Thats your job as a white person belonging to the group that started racism.

Glad you understand white boy.

Most Blacks teach their children that whites will attempt to harm them over their race. Thats what the talk is about.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I can't say whether or not they share the same experiences but I do know for a fact that many blacks do not feel as you do so there's no way you can speak for them. I know because I've worked with them, befriended them and welcomed them into the family. My niece's black husband does not feel this way and with the exception of the guy who spit on me, none of the black people I know feel this way.



> Its the reason we speak to each other in passing even when we are total strangers. We understand the dynamic of racism. We see each other and all it takes is one instant for our eyes to lock and know. We know here is a Black man/woman. This is an ally that for the most part shares my opinions regarding whites.  I'm not asking you to accept my explanation. Youre just going to have to deal with it on its own merits....or not.



Do you have a secret handshake? Good Christ.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


"Many" is a very subjective number.  Just because you worked with them and befriended them doesnt mean they tell you what they truly feel. Youre just another naive white person to them unless you have participated in some life altering event. I'll tell you what. Go ask your Black friends the same question and see what they tell you. Ask them does a white boy killing Black woman generate more alarm than a Black guy killing a Black woman? You dont have to report back because I dont trust that you wont lie being a white person.  When you ask look for a hesitant response. If they are hesitant then they are telling you the truth. If not they are lying to avoid hearing your denials.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Answer the question: So you're teaching your children that all white people will harm them because of their color?



> Glad you understand white boy.



*_facepalm_*



> Most Blacks teach their children that whites will attempt to harm them over their race. Thats what the talk is about.



What you're doing is poisoning their minds against whites, especially if you tell them all whites are like this.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And just because you're pissed off and bitter doesn't mean they are too.



> Youre just another naive white person to them unless you have participated in some life altering event. I'll tell you what. Go ask your Black friends the same question and see what they tell you. Ask them does a white boy killing Black woman generate more alarm than a Black guy killing a Black woman? You dont have to report back because I dont trust that you wont lie being a white person.  When you ask look for a hesitant response. If they are hesitant then they are telling you the truth. If not they are lying to avoid hearing your denials.



_You're_ the one who bears the burden of asking other blacks this question because _you're_ the one presuming to speak for other people, not me. I only said there were blacks out there who are not angry at whites and that's the truth based on my experience. You, however, presume to speak for Stewart's parents and family and other blacks you've never met.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I did answer the question. Asking me the same question is not going to change my answer. Of course I teach my children whites will try to harm them because of their color.

I wouldnt call it poisoning. If I tell me kids fire will burn you I am not poisoning their minds against fire.  I am making them cautious in their interactions with fire.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


What makes you think I am pissed off?

I dont have to ask the question. We talk about it alot among ourselves.  Youre the one in denial about what Black people feel not me.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's not my question. My question is: Are you teaching your children that *ALL *white people will harm them because of their color?



> I wouldnt call it poisoning. If I tell me kids fire will burn you I am not poisoning their minds against fire.  I am making them cautious in their interactions with fire.



Here's the problem with your analogy: Fire will _always_ burn them if they're not careful. But not all whites will harm them because of their color.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Gee, I wonder...



> I dont have to ask the question. We talk about it alot among ourselves.  Youre the one in denial about what Black people feel not me.



Did "ourselves" include Stewart's family? If not then you have no right to speak for them on this matter.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I wonder too. Can you point to something I said or is your imagination working overtime?

I have every right to speak for the Stewart family. I am in the better position to know what they believe.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How about calling me "white boy" for starters? How about the fact that you have never given me one ounce of the benefit of the doubt regarding my story. 



> I have every right to speak for the Stewart family. I am in the better position to know what they believe.



Being black doesn't put you in a better position. Actually _knowing_ them would put you in a better position.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Youre white so how would I refer to your race without calling you white?

Actually youre wrong. Being Black definitely puts me in a better position than you are. I dont have to know them personally to understand what they believe regarding something Blacks share amongst themselves.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If I said "You're a black boy" as opposed to "You are black" or "you are a black person", would you still be asking this question?



> Actually youre wrong. Being Black definitely puts me in a better position than you are. I dont have to know them personally to understand what they believe regarding something Blacks share amongst themselves.



You just keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better now. Let's hope that eases your pain and grief at all if your wife, daughter, sister or niece gets murdered by a black guy.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Yes. I see nothing wrong with calling me a Black boy. I am Black so it doesnt bother me.

I dont think anything will ease my pain if any of my family is killed by whoever. That however has nothing to do with what I decide is more outrage evoking between a white boy doing it as opposed to a Black guy doing it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Uh huh.



> I dont think anything will ease my pain if any of my family is killed by whoever. That however has nothing to do with what I decide is more outrage evoking between a white boy doing it as opposed to a Black guy doing it.



You said you speak for Stewart's family and for all blacks. Do you also speak for the black murderer? How does he feel about it? Was he one of the "ourselves" you referred to? Do you think he was watching the news about the white guy killing the black woman as he was strangling the life out of his own black victim and said "I am outraged by this!"?

Also, it is pathetically hypocritical that you're outraged at the white guy killing the black woman and hold him responsible but not the Tutsis. With the Tutsis you blamed the white man for teaching them to hate each other but not the parents or whoever that taught the white guy to hate.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Once you cross that line of killing a Black female goddess I cant speak for you.  I no longer consider you one of my own.

When did the Tutsis become white?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But you spoke for him _before_ he killed the "goddess", right? So when you were speaking for this guy and claiming that he would feel the same way about a black woman being killed by a white guy, he was probably plotting the murder of his black victim at the same time. And by the way, when they found him in L.A. in a hotel room (the Stewart murder was in New York), he had another woman held captive who he had found along the way and was most likely planning the same thing for her.  

So you spoke on behalf of a black guy that ended up killing a black "goddess" as you put it; do you also speak for all the other blacks that kill blacks? Did you speak for the guy who killed Tupac? How about the guy who killed Notorious B.I.G.? How about the black guy who killed three year old T'Rhigi Diggs in Atlanta earlier this year in a drive-by? Or how about the black guy who killed one year old Malaysia Robson in Texas back in March of this year in another drive-by? Do you speak for the parents and families of these victims as well? Finally, do any of these people know you speak for them? Are they also speaking for you and the other black victims above?



> When did the Tutsis become white?



What?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Correct.

What do you mean by what? When did the Tutsi become white?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 31, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So all these people you speak for that supposedly share your outrage at a black person being killed by a white person have no qualms about killing blacks themselves. Is that about the size of it?



> What do you mean by what? When did the Tutsi become white?



Why are you asking me this?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


No thats not the size of it. If you had been paying attention you wouldnt have asked that idiotic question.

I asked you this because you made another false equivalence.  I know you white boys suffer from this extensively but you need to check your comments and claims prior to posting them..


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 1, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> You're repeating what you have already and then people answer the question and then you repeat what you have say again.
> 
> But I'll try to answer it a different way.
> 
> ...


All these white racists know about Reverend Wright is that he, rightly, said *"God damn America!"* for its racist history and crimes, and that he's a leader of a Black Theology church, which is considered automatically bad to them, because it has the word "black" in it.

And last, but not least....OBAMA!


----------



## Liberty777 (Aug 1, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > You're repeating what you have already and then people answer the question and then you repeat what you have say again.
> ...


Do you agree with Wright’s teachings?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 1, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> That's not my question. My question is: Are you teaching your children that *ALL *white people will harm them because of their color?


Do me a favor Ghost of a Rider 

Ask all these black friends of yours about "The Talk", and come back and report what they say.

If they ask, just tell them you were debating a few black guys and they told you to ask your black friends about "the talk." That should suffice for them.

Report back the number of people it is, and what they say.

Can you do that for me please?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 1, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> Do you agree with Wright’s teachings?


Reverend Wright has many teachings, but so we're on the same page, please list the ones *YOU'RE* referring to.

Looking forward to engaging with you on this.


----------



## Liberty777 (Aug 1, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you agree with Wright’s teachings?
> ...


Do you agree with Wright’s teachings?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...


Be specific. Which teachings are you referring to?


----------



## Liberty777 (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Do you agree with Wright’s teachings?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...


Which ones?


----------



## Liberty777 (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wrights


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...


Wilbur Wright?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Be specific. Which teachings are you referring to?



These racists whites like to be as vague as possible, so they can come back with all manner of wiggling, excuse making and nonsensical retorts to get out of it.

When asked for clarity, like I did, they tend to skidaddle, like Liberty777 did.

*PTYOONG!!!!*


----------



## Liberty777 (Aug 1, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Be specific. Which teachings are you referring to?
> ...


Do you agree with Wright’s teachings?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 1, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> Do you agree with Wright’s teachings?


Reverend Wright has many teachings Liberty777 , in order to be on the same page, I'd like you to specify which ones *YOU'RE* referring to.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Lets try this from a different perspective. Do you agree with Wrights teachings?


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Black people have the real control, and are getting very smart on Politics and have wised up since Obama did nothing to really help the race in any manner.  He make the mistake of "taking us for granted.   You can see and hear the difference on the street.  The big problem is and will be drugs on the street.  I don't have any idea how to stop the problem.


----------



## Liberty777 (Aug 1, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you agree with Wright’s teachings?
> ...


Do you agree with Wright’s teachings?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 1, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Black people have the real control, and are getting very smart on Politics and have wised up since Obama did nothing to really help the race in any manner.  He make the mistake of "taking us for granted.   You can see and hear the difference on the street.  The big problem is and will be drugs on the street.  I don't have any idea how to stop the problem.


Although we're still trying to catch our breath from the late 60's, 70s and 80s crack-cocaine that the US government pushed into our communities under a Republican President, we're fortunate not to be plagued by the meth epidemic that's RAVAGING the white community now.

I just wish the US Government was as accommodating to us, as they are to the whites, by offering drug programs for their drug addictions instead of throwing our citizens in prison for decades over their additions.

But alas, we're attacked from all fronts, all sides, and at all times by White Supremacy, so we're used to it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Politics is just one front. Personally I feel it takes too long to effect real change via the political process.  The control has to start economically. We can chose to spend our money outside our communities or with other Black people. Note "the community" is no longer a term defined by geography since we now have internet commerce.

President Obama was tasked with being the president of the entire nation not just Blacks.  He did do things for the Black community but he did them quietly with little to no fanfare.  You cant stop the drug problem for a couple of reasons. Whites are the ones that allow drugs into the US. Not many Black people own the boats or planes that bring drugs in.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Black people have the real control, and are getting very smart on Politics and have wised up since Obama did nothing to really help the race in any manner.  He make the mistake of "taking us for granted.   You can see and hear the difference on the street.  The big problem is and will be drugs on the street.  I don't have any idea how to stop the problem.
> ...


Exactly. This opiod epidemic that is affecting whites seem to get the pity party while crack was criminal when it was mainly a Black drug.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...


Do you?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Politics is just one front. Personally I feel it takes too long to effect real change via the political process.  President Obama was tasked with being the president of the entire nation not just Blacks.  He did do things for the Black community but he did them quietly with little to no fanfare.  You cant stop the drug problem for a couple of reasons. Whites are the ones that allow drugs into the US. Not many Black people own the boats or planes that bring drugs in.


It was the Republican god, Ronald Reagan, who paid for and facilitated the flying of drugs from South America straight into the United States, via the ghettos.

And Republicans want to put him on our currency.

So, yah, ya ain't gonna stop the drug problem in this country anytime soon until whites get their act together.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 1, 2018)

Do you agree with Wright’s teachings?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Do you agree with Wright’s teachings?


Do you?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Do you agree with Wright’s teachings?
> ...



I asked you first.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


No you didnt. I asked you first.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I have no idea what are his teachings.  Even if I did, I have no shits to give.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 1, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



No one took whites for granted. That's a lie made by whites because whites could not dal with t fact a black man was president. A addressed your post with 100 percent accuracy so I don't need to pile on.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


If you have no idea, why would you be so stupid to ask if someone agreed with them? Until you furnish what his teaching are you wont get an answer.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I was just fucking with you... lighten up Francis.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Sure you were.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> If you have no idea why would you be so stupid to ask if someone agreed with them? Until you furnish what his teaching are you wont get an answer.


Because, like I said initially, all racist white USMB posters like Soggy in NOLA know about Revered Wright is that he, rightly, said *"God DAMN America!!!"* and that he's the pastor of a "Black Theology" church, that Obama attended for 20 years no doubt.

That's all they needed to demonize him.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 1, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



If you had no idea why in the hell did you ask the question? For example, the things you racists bitch about pertaining to Wright are words cherry picked from 2 sermons: "The Day of Jerusalem's Fall", from September 2001, also "Confusing God and Government", delivered in April of 2003.  Obama was not even heard of at the time of these sermons outside of Chicago. You racists made up some bullshit to try discrediting Obama and he played along and denounced Wright for non racist comments and for words Obama never said, but the punk ass white boy Trump can call Mexicans rapists out of his mouth and that's OK. How dare you ask a black person if they agree with Wrights teachings when you agree with the racism of Trump. In these sermons Wright said the American government had failed black people. He was right.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 1, 2018)

*10 Defensive Reactions to White Privilege That Make No Damn Sense – But Are Super Common*
January 12, 2016 by Maisha Z. Johnson

I know it probably makes me a weirdo to want to talk about white privilege so much, but I actually enjoy conversations on this topic – even with people who disagree with me.

Sure, these conversations can get heated, uncomfortable, and downright aggravating. But they’re also necessary in order for white folks and people of color to understand each other’s experiences.

So let’s do this – let’s talk the gritty details of what racism does to people’s lives, be honest about the biases and shame we’ve internalized, face the uncomfortable truth about living in a society dominated by white supremacy.

But if, at any point, you’re tempted to oversimplify these complex issues and just be defensive – then let’s not. I’ve lost patience for those defensive reactions that just try to deny the impact of white privilege.

*They have nothing to do with thinking critically about the issues or trying to understand each other’s experiences – and they make no damn sense.*

And unfortunately, I’ve got way too many examples to choose from, so here’s one to make my point more clear.

I was talking with friend about whether or not he’s benefited from white privilege. I’ve known him for years, so I understood his perspective – he grew up in a low-income household with constant financial worries, and he couldn’t grasp how he could possibly be privileged in one way and struggling in another.

It was a hard, but productive exchange. I sympathized with his feeling that his struggles were invisible. He listened to how my identity relates – I’m marginalized as a queer Black woman, but I have able-bodied and cisgender privilege. We were reaching a deeper understanding of the complexity of these issues.

Until his roommate joined us. This guy had an argument I’ve heard many times before.

“We have a Black president!” he declared, as if that definitive statement meant we should throw the whole idea of white privilege out the window.

He saw Barack Obama as an exception to the rule – one Black man among the 43 white ones who’d gotten the most powerful position in the country. This, he believed, proved that Black folks saying racism is a problem are just complaining about nothing.

The conversation shut down at that point. We went from sharing our experiences, trying to understand each other, and engaging deeply with the issues to arguing about whether or not Black folks should just quit complaining and be more like the president.

It made no damn sense.

I know white privilege can be hard to grasp.

*I know being white doesn’t mean you’ve had it easy. I get that you, too, have experienced oppression through classism, homophobia, ableism, or any number of forces. *

And because of this, I know that my perspective on white privilege might be a difficult one to understand, and that conversations about the topic can be uncomfortable and distressing.

But I want us to actually be able to have those conversations – to honor the complexities of our truths without nonsensical, defensive reactions getting in the way.

Here are some of the reactions I hear all the time in conversations on white privilege. Let’s unpack them so we can move on to engaging more deeply with issues about race.

*1. ‘You’re the Real Racist for Talking About Race’*
Ah, the old “whoever smelt it, dealt it” approach to race. Like the childhood game of figuring out who farted, this reaction avoids blame, pointing the finger back at me.

It’s not a very accurate fart detection system, but I don’t want embarrassed eight-year-olds to come after me, so I’ll stick to addressing how it applies to race.

I know exactly when I reached my breaking point with this argument: After Dylann Roof murdered nine Black people at a church in Charleston, South Carolina.

This man had only one goal in mind – to kill Black people. He spoke of wanting to “start a race war,” followed white supremacist groups, believed racist propaganda saying Black people are dangerous and inferior to white people.

*There is no question that this act of terrorism was about race.*

And still, many people focused on Roof’s mental health, rather than his racism. Comment after comment on articles with connections to racism said things like “Why are you making this about race? You’re the real race-baiters!”

Let’s get this straight.

We have Group A: People like Dylann Roof, violent racists who fantasize about and commit violence against people of color.

We have Group B: People who don’t believe they hold racist views, but who are complicit in the system of white supremacy because they don’t do anything to stop it.

But instead of those two groups, you want to blame Group C, the people who are naming what’s happening and trying to put a stop to it, for causing racism?

The blame just doesn’t stick to the people working to solve the problem – that would be like blaming your mechanic for the car problems they’re trying to fix.

*Actually, it’s way worse – because you’re saying people of color who are fed up with, and terrorized by, racism should just shut up and deal with it or **they’re the ones to blame**. *

*That’s fucked up.*

It may be hard, but come on – as adults, we should be able to own up to what we’ve done, whether it’s passing gas or laughing at a racist joke. Taking responsibility and making change is going to take some deeper engagement than “whoever smelt it, dealt it.”

*2. ‘Just Don’t Talk About Racism and It’ll Go Away’*
This is the idea that we anti-racists are missing the key to solving racism: _Just stop talking about it. _

*I’ve got lots of questions for people who say this. One question is: Have you ever tried to solve a problem by pretending it didn’t exist? How did that work out for you?*

*Hopefully, this isn’t your approach to fixing a leaky roof, changing a flat tire, or working out relationship problems, because I can promise you that this strategy doesn’t work – and it doesn’t solve racism either.*

For one thing, this doesn’t give anti-racist activists nearly enough credit. Our work is based on decades – centuries, even – of generations spent directly suffering through, studying, and overcoming oppressive conditions.

*It is simply absurd for someone who’s never walked in our shoes to come along and say, “Hey, have you thought about just pretending racism doesn’t affect your life?” *

Can you imagine telling Rosa Parks that she’ll eventually get to the front of the bus if she just shuts up about being forced to sit in the back? She knew she had to take action to have any hope for change – and activists of today haven’t forgotten that lesson from her and so many other change-makers.

Sure, talking about racism is uncomfortable. And maybe _you’d _feel more content if you got to forget that it exists.

But while you stay silent, people of color suffer with the impact of racism every single day. Only direct action can change that. Don’t insult us by saying things would be better for everyone if we just kept our mouths shut.

*3. ‘I Don’t Have This Experience, So It Must Not Be True’*
*Are you noticing a pattern? These responses silence people of color and prioritize white folks’ voices as more important.*

Like arguing that because _you _can’t relate to an issue, it must not really be an issue.

*You’re telling me that, even though you have no experience with this, you’re sure I must be wrong about my own experience.*

Excuse me if I’m more than a little insulted by your attitude. How much do you have to doubt my intelligence – and the intelligence of all people of color – to believe you automatically know better than we do when you don’t have a clue about the issue we’re addressing?

This dismissive attitude is also a dreadfully limited way of seeing the world. If you think the only things true in this world are the things you’ve experienced, then you’re missing out on learning about a whole world of experiences that are different from yours.

You and I have different lives, and that’s okay – and I’m smart enough to understand my own experience without your skepticism casting doubt until you get firsthand confirmation.

Living different lives doesn’t mean either of our experiences are invalid. Don’t let the simple fact that we’re different people get in the way of understanding each other.

*4. ‘I Don’t Understand This, So It Must Not Be True’*
There are a lot of things I don’t understand – like the appeal of skydiving. I’m terrified of heights and I really don’t get why someone would willingly throw themselves out of a perfectly good plane.

*But the fact that I don’t understand it is no reason to dismiss the people who do. *

If someone told me, “I love skydiving,” I wouldn’t reply with, “But I don’t understand how you could possibly enjoy such a thing, so you must be lying.”

But unfortunately, this is how a lot of people respond to issues of racism.

Say you’re tempted to say, “I don’t understand cultural appropriation – that would mean I can never enjoy anything from another culture, and that’s just silly.”

*Here’s a different suggestion: Ask questions. Do research.*

Learn more about the issue, instead of dismissing it. Lots of people have written about why cultural appropriation is a problem, and how it differs from respectful cultural exchange. You’ll learn that your reason for dismissing the issue – the suggestion that you can “never” enjoy elements of other cultures – just doesn’t hold true.

If a scaredy cat like me can grasp that some daredevils actually enjoy jumping out of planes, surely you can accept that there are some things about racism that you don’t understand, but they’re still valid.

*5. ‘But I’m Not a Bad Person’*
*Look, I’m sure you’re swell. Now that I’ve acknowledged this, can we move on to what white privilege is really about? Because it has nothing to do with judging your character.*

Yes, having white privilege means getting unearned benefits that people of color don’t have. Yes, that means you can contribute to people of color’s struggles without even meaning to.

*But no, that doesn’t mean you’re a bad person. It only means you’re human, just like the rest of us, because **all of us** are part of the system of white supremacy.*

Say you and I walk into the same store. You browse unbothered and leave when you don’t see anything you like. I get a security guard keeping me company, and have to open my bag before I exit to prove I didn’t steal anything.

You’ve benefited from white privilege, but you didn’t do anything that makes you a bad person. And even if you did act on racism – say you stereotyped me, too – calling for you to take responsibility for your actions isn’t about judging your character.

In this case, it’s about acknowledging that everyone has implicit biases because white supremacy influences our perceptions. I’m just saying that you, like everyone else, have some biases to unlearn.

Don’t make the mistake of thinking only the Dylann Roofs or the KKK members of the world are capable of contributing to racism. You can be a good person and still be part of the problem.

*6. ‘I Never Enslaved or Colonized Anyone, So White Privilege Has Nothing to Do With Me’*

*Some white people take discussions of white privilege as a personal attack. So they defend themselves from blame:*
*
“How can I have white privilege? I never owned slaves.”

“You’re shaming me for being white.”

“You’re limiting my freedom!”

If your idea of “freedom” includes being able to oppress other people, then we’ve got bigger problems. Anti-racism is about fighting for liberation – for all of us to be free to be who we are.*

*“Shaming” you for being white is very different than pointing out your contributions to the system of white supremacy. *

*Think of it this way: Slavery was not just a minor mistake that our country easily moved on from once we realized it was wrong.*

*It was a major part of the foundation of our country, integral to how we developed race relations between Black and white people. It completely dehumanized Black folks, and only a major revolution could get rid of it.*

*Even after slavery ended, its practices continued with indentured servitude, and influenced life in the US through segregation, mass incarceration, and everyday discrimination.*

*So of course **slavery’s influences remain** – they’ve been benefiting white people and destroying the lives of Black people for centuries.*

Today’s examples of white privilege may not include keeping Black folks as property, but they’re still a big deal.

*7. ‘I Know an Exception to the Rule’ (Or ‘My Black Friend Said Something Different’)*
*I have to wonder what white privilege deniers would do if they didn’t have Barack Obama or Oprah Winfrey to point to. Maybe they’d have to realize the realities of everyday Black folks can’t be invalidated by just two people?*

Then again, you’ve always got that Black guy you knew in high school – you heard _he’s _never had a problem with police, so police brutality must not be an issue. Or your cousin’s co-workers wife, who’s Asian and doesn’t mind questions about where she’s from. And don’t forget that Latina you once found in a YouTube comments section, who takes hypersexual stereotyping as a compliment.

*The existence of exceptions to the rule is no reason to dismiss the experiences of so many others, and talking about white privilege doesn’t mean saying that every single white person has one experience, and every single person of color has another.*

Once again, it’s about talking about a _system_ that disadvantages groups of people.

You could take any issue – say, “positive” racial stereotypes – and find lots of different people of color with varying experiences with it. Some would say that so-called “positive” stereotypes dehumanize them. Some would say these stereotypes just make them laugh.

When Kai Cheng Thom wrote about being a “bad” example of an Asian, she didn’t bother trying to prove that every single Asian person suffers as a result of “good Asian” stereotypes, because that’s not the point.

It would be a shame to miss her really important points about “positive” stereotypes as a weapon of white supremacy just because you know an exception to the rule.

*8. ‘Aren’t There More Important Things to Worry About?’*
A comprehensive list of white privilege examples would include lots of seemingly “little” things, because white privilege shows up in a variety of ways. Some are so horrendous that they make the news, while others go by without any recognition.

You may think only the “big” things are worth caring about. When people are losing their lives to racist violence, does a microaggression like “you’re so articulate” really matter?

*First, let’s establish here and now that it’s possible to care about more than one thing.*

Talking about microaggressions doesn’t mean losing passion for stopping threats to Black lives.

Also, you wouldn’t think the so-called “little” things are so little if you understood how they connect with larger issues.

*People perpetuate the conditions leading to violence every day – like with the **assumption that Black people** don’t ordinarily have the intelligence to be “articulate.”*

And most of the time, the person saying “Aren’t there more important things to worry about?” isn’t worrying about those “important things” anyway. They’re not taking a break from Black Lives Matter activism to tell me to drop the issue of microaggressions and march against police brutality.

Instead, they’re exploiting the issue of police brutality – something they’re not actually doing anything about – to say my everyday experiences with racism don’t matter. It’s disgustingly insensitive.

*9. ‘You’re Too Angry About This’*
*Is there really such a thing as “too angry” about issues of oppression? This is another response sometimes couched in claiming to “care” about the movement – saying you’d be willing to listen if only people weren’t so upset about this whole racism thing.

When I consider the context of how awful racism is, then think about the fact that people of color are being told to “calm down” about it, I seriously doubt that this response is really about strengthening the call for racial justice.

This is about **tone policing** – focusing on the emotion of the message, rather than the message itself, and discrediting anyone who doesn’t make the effort to be “nice” about the fact that they’re being oppressed. *

Let’s review how it feels to be oppressed. It can be, at various times or all at once, dehumanizing, demoralizing, infuriating, terrifying, bewildering, anxiety-provoking, and more.

And if that’s not enough, then I’m tone policed about it, which is insulting, frustrating, and invalidating.

So trying to get people of color to “calm down” about racism is not going to help. It’d be much more supportive to listen and understand that our emotions make sense, given the circumstances.

*10. ‘There’s No Such Thing as Race’ (Or ‘I Don’t See Color’)*
“*There’s no such thing as race” is **the ultimate derailment** – and I have to wonder how this would fly for other problems.*

*“I’m sad because my grandpa died.” “There’s no such thing as death!”*

*“I’m having a bad day.” “There’s no such thing as bad!”*

*“That guy just stole my car!” “There’s no such thing as ownership!”*

Sure, we can have philosophical conversations about any of these things – what it means to die, what we miss in good and bad binaries, whether we really own material possessions or if ownership is an illusion.

*But now is not the time.*

Similarly, when it comes to when it comes to young black men being 21 times more likely to be killed by police than young white men, now is not the time to pretend skin color doesn’t make a difference. Clearly, society treats people differently based on race, and we need to talk about it.

Related to this is the claim that you “don’t see color.” There are lots of problems with the colorblind approach, and one of them is that it fails to recognize the reality we’re living in.

*Race does matter. We are not all the same, and that’s okay –  it doesn’t mean we’re unequal. *

Consider this quote by poet activist Audre Lorde, who was proud to identify as a Black lesbian woman: “It is not our differences that divide us. It is our inability to recognize, accept, and celebrate those differences.”

*Without These Reactions, What Can You Do Instead?*
I’m not trying to shut down your questions or participation in conversations on white privilege. Like I said, I’m all for talking about these issues, and I think we could have some awesome conversations if we engaged more deeply with them.

So instead of reacting defensively, you can help foster productive conversations with these strategies:

*1. Ask Questions*
Questions help you understand where other people are coming from. Instead of assuming a person of color is lying because you can’t relate, give them the benefit of the doubt and ask for more info about what their experience means to them.

For example, if I tell you it’s racist when white people touch my hair, please don’t say, “I’m not offended when people touch _my_ hair. It’s not about race. You’re just being oversensitive.”

You’ll learn a lot more (and avoid insulting me) if you say, “I had no idea that was such a big problem. Can you tell me more about how it connects to racism?”

Then I can explain – and luckily for both of us, I’ve written a whole article just to help you understand.

*2. Do Your Own Research*
Asking questions is great, but expecting people of color to do all the work for you is not. Finding answers yourself is just a Google search away.

Like these examples show, issues of race and white privilege are complicated, and you’re not going to get it all from just one person’s comment. So if there’s something you don’t understand, look for more information before you decide to dismiss it.

There are probably many resources (lots right here on Everyday Feminism!) with in-depth analysis on what you’re missing.

*3. Get Used to the Fact That People Have Different Experiences Than You*
Equality isn’t about sameness – trying to make everyone the same is the opposite of liberation.

So in conversations on white privilege, you’re going to come across experiences that are different from yours. You’ll hear ideas from outside of your frame of reference.

Don’t dismiss what’s different. Listen and learn about what you don’t already know. The more you learn about systems of oppression, the more you’ll realize that some parts of racism are invisible, and it takes paying attention and expanding your worldview to understand them.

*4. Practice Sitting with Uncomfortable Feelings – Because This Isn’t Supposed to Be Comfortable*
Emotions like anger and guilt aren’t fun to deal with. But difficult feelings are inevitable in conversations about racism.

Many people lash out defensively and shut the conversation down when they feel uncomfortable.

If you can examine what has you feeling uncomfortable instead of trying to escape it, you might learn something from your discomfort.

*5. Direct Your Anger at Systems of Racism, Not the People Trying to Fight Them*
The next step after recognizing where your anger comes from is doing something about it.

You’re not powerless. Once you learn how to name what’s going on, you can learn what it takes to address it.

Remember that it’s not people of color talking about racism who are creating these problems – we’re just naming and fighting them. You’re invited to join the fight, too – but first, you’ll have to drop the defensive reactions getting in the way.

10 Defensive Reactions to White Privilege That Make No Damn Sense – But Are Super Common - Everyday Feminism


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *10 Defensive Reactions to White Privilege That Make No Damn Sense – But Are Super Common*
> January 12, 2016 by Maisha Z. Johnson
> 
> I know it probably makes me a weirdo to want to talk about white privilege so much, but I actually enjoy conversations on this topic – even with people who disagree with me.
> ...


This is powerful. 







We literally get hit with all 10 of these every day, in just about every thread in this section, by multiple white posters.

I implore you white posters, if you've ever posted that you want or suggested to want an improved race relations, read this article...

10 Defensive Reactions to White Privilege That Make No Damn Sense – But Are Super Common - Everyday Feminism


----------



## Liberty777 (Aug 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You don’t believe those lies, you know Wright is a wicked man.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 1, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Wright is not wicked. Th American government has failed black people. You believe lies if you think anything else.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 1, 2018)

You white people here at USMB are going to learn to understand that unlike you, when we speak, we speak the truth. An African saying is that truth is 360 degrees. It is greater than fact. And you guys can't even post fact. So because you racists decided to bring it up, *ALL RISE! Class is in session!*

*(2003) Rev. Jeremiah Wright, “Confusing God and Government”*






_During the 2008 Presidential campaign, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, pastor of Trinity United Church of Christ, whose most famous congregant was Illinois Senator Barack Obama, burst unto the national political scene when media outlets reported and aired segments of previous sermons.  The segment which appeared most frequently and generated the greatest controversy was his phrase, “God damn America” for its treatment of people of color.  The entire sermon, delivered at Trinity on April 13, 2003, appears below.
_
If you were to ask the average Christian, "did Jesus cry?” almost every Christian would quote for you that John 11:35 verse, which most Bible students call the shortest verse in the Bible: "Jesus wept". It is the verse, you will remember, that is found in the middle of the story about the death of Lazarus, the Lord Jesus' friend. Jesus loved Lazarus, his friend; Lazarus had died. Jesus was outside the village of Bethany - he had not yet reached the city limits - Martha had met him, and he and Martha had talked. Martha was mad, and she let the Lord know that she was mad. Jesus had reassured her with words she did not understand, "I am the resurrection and the life: whosoever believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live again: and whosoever liveth and believeth shall never die."

He had reassured her - she didn't understand those words, but at least he had calmed her down for just a little bit. She left Jesus there, went back to the house and called her sister Mary and told her privately, "Jesus is here and he is calling for you." And when Mary heard those words she got up quickly and went to where Jesus was just outside of Bethany. When those who were grieving with her saw her get up quickly and go out, they ran along with her - you find that story in John 11. They thought she was going to her brother's grave site to grieve. When Jesus saw her crying, and Jesus saw those who were trying to console her crying, he started weeping.
The text says "he was greatly disturbed in spirit and he was deeply moved."

He asked Mary and Martha, "where have you laid him?" and they said "Lord, come and see" and he cried: "Jesus wept." You know, death will make you weep. When you lose someone that you love, you will weep. When you lose somebody that was close to you, the tears will come; I ain't telling you about nothing that I read in a book somewhere, I’m telling you what I know from personal experience. I'm not telling you what I studied in pastoral counseling, I’m telling you what I have lived – for when the pain of death hits and the pain is deep, when the pain of death hits and the pain is personal, when the finality of death comes crashing in on you, and those words “never again” move from the region of possibility to the heart-wrenching realm of reality, that smile that made your day, never again will you see it.

That laughter that lit up your world, never again will you hear it. That wisdom that anchored your soul, never again will you experience it in this life. When that happens to you, my beloved, you will weep. You will cry. Jesus wept; Jesus cried. And most Christians learn very early in their walk of faith that John 11:35 verse – what does it say?

Congregation: Jesus wept.

You know that’s the first Bible verse you memories. You usually go around the table and have to say a Bible verse at dinner; “What’s your verse?” “Jesus wept.” But guess what? Guess what? Tonight’s text teaches us that that is not the only time that Jesus wept. On this day that we call Palm Sunday, when the whole multitude of the disciples began to praise God and joyfully – as we just read - for all the deeds of powers that they had seen – on the Sunday that we call Palm Sunday, as Jesus rode on the colt – on the Sunday before Maundy Thursday, the Sunday before Good Friday, while some of the Pharisees in the crowd tried to stop the praise of the profession that was taking place – on the Sunday before he was put to death on a cross, stretched between two thieves, the Sunday that he said if these who are praising me hold their peace, then the rocks will cry out – on the Sunday before he sealed our salvation as he came near the city, the text we just read said, in the midst of the praise, Luke tells us that he wept over the city; he cried for his people who did not know the things that make for peace.

He cried for his people because they were blinded by their culture, they were blinded by their condition, they were blinded by their circumstance, they were blinded by their oppression, they were blinding by being in a spot where they desired – deeply desired – revenge, and they could not see the things that make for peace. We keep forgetting, we keep forgetting, and we need to remember; Jerome Ross wrote about it like he reminded you of it, write it down so you don’t forget it. These people had, in Luke 19, an occupying army living in their country. Jesus in verse 43 calls them their enemies – say enemies; their enemies had all the political power. Remember, they had to send Jesus to a court presided over by the enemy; a provisional governor appointed by their enemies ran the civic and the political affairs of the capital. He had backing him up an occupying army with superior soldiers – they were commandos trained in urban combat and trained to kill on command.

Remember, it was soldiers of the Third Marine regiment of Rome who had fun with Jesus, who was mistreated as a prisoner of war, an enemy of the occupying army stationed in Jerusalem to ensure the mopping up action of Operation It’s Really Freedom; these people were blinded by the culture of war. Do you know what it’s like to live under military rule 24/7, 365? These people were blinded by their circumstance of oppression; their enemies not only had all of the political power, with Governor Pontius Pilate – y’all call him “Pontus Pilot” – he’s Italian, Pontius Pilate – Pontus Pilot was running the provisional government; their enemies also had the military power. They not only had political power, they had the military power. It was Roman soldiers who kept Jesus up all night.

It was the Italian army who led Jesus out to Calvary on Friday morning. It was the occupying military brigade who forced Simon of Cyrene to carry the cross for Jesus. These people were tired of their oppression, they wanted the enemy up out of their land (some of them did, some of them didn’t; not the businessmen, not those in bed with the enemy, let’s be clear, let’s be clear) but the average citizen wanted them out, but they also wanted revenge. They wanted their King to get this military monkey off their back – they wanted a “regime change”, if you will. And look what they called Jesus, look at it in verse 38, they called Jesus the “King”. Look at it, look at it, look at verse 38. They call him the King. “Blessed is the King who comes in the name of the Lord.” They wanted their King – see, their King – they saw God the Lord getting ready to do something about this situation. Blinded by the pain of their situation, they could not see the things that made for peace, y’all. So Jesus cried.

Let me help you with something. Let me help you, let me help you. The military does not make for peace. The military only keeps the lid on for a little while. The military doesn’t make for peace, and the absence of armed resistance doesn’t mean the presence of genuine peace. Somebody needs to hear me tonight, you’re not hearing me. War does not make for peace. We said at the eleven o’clock service “Fighting for peace is like raping for Virginity”. War does not make for peace, war only makes for escalating violence, and a mindset to pay the enemy back by any means necessary. When your wife or your children have been crushed by the enemy, when your mother or your father have been mowed down by the military, peace is not on your mind.
Payback is the only game in town.

You just bide your time and you wait for your opportunity, but somebody is going to pay dearly for the permanent damage that has come into your life and wrecked your world as it rocked your world. Military might does not make for peace, war does not make for peace. Occupying somebody else’s country doesn’t make for peace. Killing those that fought to protect their own homes does not make for peace. Press conferences claiming victory do not make for peace. Regime change, substituting one tyrant for another tyrant with the biggest tyrant pulling the puppet strings of all the tyrants, that does not make for peace! Colonizing a country does not make for peace! If you don’t believe me, look at Haiti, look at Puerto Rico, look at Angola, look at Zimbabwe, look at Kenya, look at Astra Boys in South Africa. Colonization does not make for peace. Occupation does not make for peace, and subjugation only makes for temporary silence. It does not make for peace.

These people who wanted a new King were blinded by their circumstances, and it made Jesus cry because they missed the meaning of his ministry. Turn to your neighbor and say “missed the meaning of his ministry.” When Jesus says, when Jesus says “you did not recognize the time of your visitation from God” down in verse 44, Jesus is saying you did not recognize the time of my ministry. You did not see the meaning of my ministry. You are missing the real things that make for peace. You are – you are, you are confusing external appearances with external power. You are looking at the man and you are not looking at the one the man represents. You are looking at the miracle – that’s verse 37, when the deeds of power they are praising, that’s the miracle: sight to the blind - deeds of power; hearing to the deaf – deeds of power; speech to the mute – deeds of power; cleansing of the lepers – deeds of power; wholeness to the broken – deeds of – you are looking at the miracles and missing the meaning behind the miracles. A miracle is just a sign.

A sign only points to something, or points the way to something. Don’t get fixated on the sign and miss completely what the sign is pointing to. The deeds of power point to a God who is greater than any physical limitation and a God who can overcome any limiting situation. The things that make for peace, only God can give. Y’all looking to the government for that which only God can give. No wonder he wept. He had good cause to cry. The people under oppression were confusing God and Government.

Say “confusing God and Government”. Now if you don’t mind, if you don’t mind, I’m going to hang out here, homilificate for just a little while, and then I’m going to let you go home. I’ve got to pause here, however, as a pastor because a lot of people still confuse, 2000 years later, they still confuse God with their Government. Now we can see clearly the confusion in the mind of a few Muslims – and please notice I did not say all Muslims, I said a few Muslims – who see a law a condoning killing, and killing any and all who do not believe what they believe. They call if “jihad”. We can see clearly the confusion in their minds, but we cannot see clearly what it is that we do: we call it “Crusade”, when we turn right around and say our God condones the killing of innocent civilians as a necessary means to an end.

That we say God understands collateral damage, we say that God knows how to forgive friendly fire, we say that God will bless the Shock and Awe as we take over unilaterally another country – calling it a coalition because we’ve got three guys from Australia. Going against the United Nations, going against the majority of Christians, Muslims and Jews throughout the world, making a pre-emptive strike in the name of God. We cannot see how what we are doing is the same Al-Qaida is doing under a different color flag, calling on the name of a different God to sanction and approve our murder and our mayhem!

Let me tell you something, let me tell you something, Jesus said something about that too. Oh yes he did. Jesus said “how can you see the speck in your brother’s eye and can’t see the log in your own eye?” Well, I submit to you we can’t see it first of all ‘cause we don’t see nobody who don’t look like us, dress like us, talk like us, worship like us as brother – and Jesus calls them brother. We demonize them and that makes it all right to kill them because our God is against demons. Then we can’t see the speck most of all because we equate our Government with our God.

We confuse Government and God. Let me tell you something; we believe in this country, and we teach our children that God sent us to this “Promised Land”. He sent us to take this country from the Arrowak, the Susquehanna, the Apache, the Comanche, the Cherokee, the Seminole, the Choctaw, the Hopi and the Arapaho. We confuse Government and God. We believe God sanctioned the rape and robbery of an entire continent. We believe God ordained African slavery. We believe God makes Europeans superior to Africans and superior to everybody else too.

 We confuse God and Government. We said in our founding document as a Government, “We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal” – created, that means God – “and endowed with a certain inalienable right” – that means given by God, and then we define Africans in those same documents as three-fifths of a person. We believe God approved of African slavery.

We believe God approved segregation. We believe God approved Apartheid, and a document says “all men are created more equal than other men” – and we’re talking about White men. We confuse God and Government. We believe that God approves of 6% of the people on the face of this Earth controlling all of the resources on the face of this Earth while the other 94% live in poverty and squalor, while we give trillions of dollars of tax breaks to the White rich. We believe God was a founding member of the World Bank and the International Monetary Fund. Look at the lily-whiteness of the G-7 nations the next time you see a picture and you tell me if you see anything wrong with that picture.

When you hold it up against a picture of the color of the world’s population. We confuse God and Government. We believe God is on the side of the wealthy. We believe it is all right to send our military to fight – and if necessary, to die – in Iraq and anywhere else we decide is part of the “Axis of Evil” while George W. cuts the military benefits so when those boys and girls come back home, they can be as bad off as some of the Iraqis that we just “liberated.” We confuse God and Government.

We do. We believe, we believe, we believe we have a right to Iraqi oil. We believe we have a right Venezuelan oil. We believe we got a right to all the oil on the face of the Earth, and we’ve got the military to take it if necessary; or as George W. piously says, “as God so leads” him. We confuse God and Government. We believe it is all right to decimate the Afro-Colombian community by arming the paramilitary with United States tax dollars – our dollars – by hiring military whose real job is to protect the oil line owned by United States companies tied to the Presidency which was stolen by the oil interests. We’re confusing God and Government, and it gets worse – it gets worse.

We got a paranoid group of patriots in power that now, in the interests of Homeland Stupidity – I mean Homeland Security, ‘scuse me – they are taking away the Constitutional right of Free Speech because it’s “harmful to the interests of national security” – and those interests equate God with Government. Our money says In God we Trust, and our military says we will kill under the orders of our Commander-in-Chief if you dare to believe otherwise. We are still confusing God and Government in the year 2003, just like confused Luke 19. Well, in case you are in that great number, and I understand from the polls that the number has gone up, still confused; if you are in that number of confused folk 2000 years after Christ, let me share three quick things with you just to help clear up your confusion. Turn to your neighbor and say, and listen you got to say it right, say it with attitude and with Ebonics, say “He fitting to help somebody tonight.” Turn to the other side and say “fitting to”.

Governments – number one – Governments lie.

This Government lied about their belief that all men were created equal. The truth was they believe all White men were created equal. The truth is they did not believe that even White women were created equal, in creation nor in civilization. The Government had to pass an amendment to the Constitution to get White women the vote. Then the Government had to pass an “Equal Rights” amendment to get equal protection under the law for women. The Government still thinks a woman has no rights over her own body, and between Uncle Clarence – who sexually harassed Anita Hill – and the closeted clam court that is a throwback to the 19th century, hand-picked by Daddy Bush, Ronald Reagan, Gerald Ford, hung between Clarence and that stacked court they’re about to undo Roe v. Wade, just like they’re about to undo affirmative action. The Government lied in its founding documents and the Government is still lying today. Governments lie.

Turn to your neighbor and say “Governments lie”. The Government lied about Pearl Harbor. They knew the Japanese were going to attack. Governments lie! The Government lied about the Gulf of Tonkin – they wanted that resolution to get us into the Vietnam War. Governments lie! The Government lied about Nelson Mandela, and our CIA helped put him in prison and keep him there for 27 years. The South African Government lied on Nelson Mandela. Governments lie! Turn back to your neighbor and say again “Governments lie.” The Government lied about the Tuskegee experiment; they purposely infected African-American men with syphilis. Governments lie! The Government lied about bombing Cambodia, and Richard Nixon stood in front of the camera, “Let me make myself perfectly clear, we are not –“ Governments lie! The Government lied about the drugs for arms Contras scheme, orchestrated by Oliver North and then they pardoned – the Government pardoned – all of the perpetrators so they could get better jobs in the Government. Governments lie!

The Government lied about inventing the HIV-virus as a means of genocide against people of color. Governments lie! The Government lied about a connection between Al-Qaida and Saddam Hussein, and a connection between 9/1-1/01 and Operation Iraqi Freedom. Governments lie! The Government lied about Weapons of Mass Destruction in Iraq being a threat to the United States’ peace. And guess what else? If they don’t find them some Weapons of Mass Destruction, they’re going to do just like that LAPD and plant them some Weapons of Mass Destruction. Governments lie!

But I’m fitting to help you. I’m fitting to – turn to your neighbor, say “He fitting to help us.”

Where Governments lie, God does not lie. Read Numbers 23:19; it says “God is not Man that he should lie.” That’s the Kings James translation. The New Revised Translation says – repeat it after me so that you won’t forget it – “God is not a human being that he should lie.” Say it again. “God is not a human being that he should lie.” Let’s say it together. “God is not a human being that he should lie.” Where Governments lie, God does not lie. That’s number one.

Number two: Governments change.

Long before there was a Red White and Blue colonization, the Egyptian government was doing colonization. They colonized half the continent of Africa, they colonized parts of the Mediterranean. All colonizers ain’t White. Turn to your neighbor and say “oppressors come in all colors.” Hello, hello, hello. But while the Government of Egypt and Pharaoh ran it, they don’t run a thing today, and why? Because Governments change. When the Babylonians carried away the people of promise into exile, the Babylonian Government was the baddest government around. But when King Nebuchadnezzar when crazy, his government was replaced by the government of King Belshazzar. King Belshazzar held a great big feast, big banquet, defiled the sacred vessels stolen from the temple in Jerusalem and a hand appeared out of nowhere and started writing on the wall, “Mene, Mene, Tekel, Parsin”.

And Daniel translated the writing for the king, and told him “here’s what it means, king” – you can find this in Daniel 5 – “Mene: God has numbered the days of your government and brought it to an end.” Governments change. “Tekel: you have been weighed on the scales of justice and you’re too light to balance the scales.” “Parsin: that’s from the verb Peres; your kingdom, your government is divided and given now to the Medes and to the Persians.” And the Bible says that night, that same night, King Belshazzar was killed and Darius the Mede took over the government. Governments change, y’all. Darius was replaced later on by another government, and then another 70 years later King Cyrus said to the people of promise, y’all can go back home. All I’m trying to get you to see is that Governments change.

Prior to Abraham Lincoln, the Government in this country said it was legal to hold Africans in slavery in perpetuity. Perpetuity’s one of those University of Chicago words, it means forever. From now on. When Lincoln got in office, the government changed. Prior to the passing of the 13th, 14th and 15th amendments to the Constitution, the government defined Africans as slaves, as property – property! – people with no rights to be respected by any Whites anywhere. The Supreme Court of the government – same court, granddaddy court of the one which stole the 2000 election – Supreme Court said in its Dredd Scott decision in the 1850s: no African anywhere in this country has any rights that any White person has to respect at anyplace, anytime.
That was the government’s official position, backed up by the Supreme Court – that’s the judiciary – backed up by the Executive branch – that’s the President – backed up by the Legislative branch and enforced by the military of the government, but I stopped by to tell you tonight that Governments change! Prior to Harry Truman’s government, the military in this country was segregated. But Governments change.

Prior to the Civil Rights and Equal Accommodations laws of the government in this country, there was Black segregation by the country, legal discrimination by the government, prohibited Blacks from voting by the government, you had to eat in separate places by the government, you had to sit in different places from White folk because the government says so, and you had to be buried in a separate cemetery. It was Apartheid American-style from the cradle to the grave, all because the government backed it up. But guess what? Governments change!

Under Bill Clinton, we got messed up Welfare-to-Work bill, but under Clinton Blacks had an intelligent friend in the Oval Office. Oh, but Governments change.

The election was stolen. We went from an intelligent friend to a dumb Dixiecrat, a rich Republican who has never held a job in his life – is against affirmative action, against education, against health care, against benefits for his own military, and gives tax breaks to he wealthiest contributors to his campaign. Governments change – sometimes for the good, and sometimes for the bad. But I’m fitting to help you again; turn back and say “He’s fitting to help us again.”

Where governments change – write this down, Malachiah 3:6 – “thus sayeth the Lord:” – repeat after me – “for I am the Lord, and I change not.” That’s the Kings James version. The New Revised says, “For I the Lord do not change.” In other words, where Governments change, God does not change. God is the same yesterday, today and forevermore. That’s what is name, “I am”, means you know. He does not change. There is no shadow of turning in God; one songwriter puts it this way: “As thou hast been, thou forever will be.

Thou changes not. Thy compassions, they fail not. Great is thy faithfulness Lord unto me.” God does not change! God was against slavery on yesterday, and God who does not change is still against slavery today. God was a God of love yesterday, and God who does not change is still a God of love today. God was a God of justice on yesterday, and God who does not change is still a God of justice today. Turn to your neighbor and say, “God does not change.”

Where Governments lie, God does not lie. Where Governments change, God does not change. And I’m through now. But let me leave you with one more thing.

Governments fail. The government in this text comprised of Caesar, Cornelius, Pontus Pilot – Pontius Pilate – the Roman government failed. The British government used to rule from east to west. The British government had a Union Jack. She colonized Kenya, Guana, Nigeria, Jamaica, Barbados, Trinidad and Hong Kong. Her navies ruled the seven seas all the way down to the tip of Argentina in the Falklands, but the British failed. The Russian government failed. The Japanese government failed. The German government failed. And the United States of America government, when it came to treating her citizens of Indian decent fairly, she failed. She put them on reservations. When it came to treating her citizens of Japanese decent fairly, she failed. She put them in internment prison camps. When it came to treating her citizens of African decent fairly, America failed.

She put them in chains. The government put them in slave quarters, put them on auction blocks, put them in cotton fields, put them in inferior schools, put them in substandard housing, put them in scientific experiments, put them in the lowest paying jobs, put them outside the equal protection of the law, kept them out of their racist bastions of higher education and locked them into position of hopelessness and helplessness. The government gives them the drugs, builds bigger prisons, passes a three-strike law, and then wants us to sing “God Bless America.” No, no, no. Not “God Bless America”; God Damn America! That’s in the Bible, for killing innocent people. God Damn America for treating her citizen as less than human. God Damn America as long as she keeps trying to act like she is God and she is supreme!

The United States government has failed the vast majority of her citizens of African decent. Think about this, think about this. For every 1 Oprah, a billionaire, you got five million Blacks who are out of work. For every 1 Colin Powell, a millionaire, you got ten million Blacks who cannot read. For every 1 “Condeskeeza” Rice, you got one million in prison. For every 1 Tiger Woods, who needs to get beat at the Masters with his cat-blazing hips, playing on a course that discriminates against women; God has this way of bringing you short when you get too big for your cat-blazing britches.

For every 1 Tiger Woods, we got ten thousand Black kids who will never see a golf course. The United States government has failed the vast majority of her citizens of African decent. But I’m fitting to help you one last time – turn to your neighbor and say “he’s fitting to help us one last time.” Turn back and say “Forgive him for the ‘God Damn’, that’s in the Bible Lord.” Blessings and cursing is in the Bible, it’s in the Bible. But I’m fitting to help you one last time. Let me tell you something.

Where governments fail, God never fails.

When God says it, it’s done. God never fails. When God wills it, you better get out the way. ‘Cause God never fails. When God fixes it, oh believe me, it’s fixed. God never fails. Somebody right now, you think you can’t make it, but I want you to know you are more than a conqueror, through Christ you can do all things, through Christ who strengthens you. To the world, it looked like God has failed in God’s plan of salvation when the savior that was sent by God was put to death on a Friday afternoon. It looked like God failed. But hallelujah, on Sunday morning the angels in Heaven were singing, “God never fails.” You can’t put down what God raises up. God never fails.

You can’t keep down what God wants up. God never fails. If God can get a three-day Jesus up out of a grave, what’s going on in your life that in anyway can’t match what God has already done? He’ll abides with you, he’ll reside in you, and he’ll preside over your problems if you take them to Him and leave them with Him. Don’t take them back – turn to your neighbor and say “stop taking your problems back.” Should we always bring our problems to the altar and then do we just them right on back to our seats? Turn and say “Stop taking them back!” God never fails. Turn and tell them “God never fails!” God never fails!

God never fails.






*Sources:*

Source: Sluggite Zone, Jeremiah Wright’s Sermon, “Confusing God and Government,” (The Sluggite Zone • God Damn America).


----------



## Liberty777 (Aug 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> You white people here at USMB are going to learn to understand that unlike you, when we speak, we speak the truth. An African saying is that truth is 360 degrees. It is greater than fact. And you guys can't even post fact. So because you racists decided to bring it up, *ALL RISE! Class is in session!*
> 
> *(2003) Rev. Jeremiah Wright, “Confusing God and Government”*
> 
> ...


Wright and others like you have turned from God.


----------



## Liberty777 (Aug 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Blacks like yourself are weak


----------



## DOTR (Aug 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whites do have a role in stopping racism.
> 
> *Anne Hathaway calls out white privilege in passionate post about 'unspeakable' murder of Nia Wilson*
> Erin Donnelly,Yahoo Lifestyle 7 hours ago
> ...




  How courageous of her to take a stand against Hollywood, the media and the liberal establishment...oh wait.....


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...


Whites like yourself reek of wet dog.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 1, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You white people here at USMB are going to learn to understand that unlike you, when we speak, we speak the truth. An African saying is that truth is 360 degrees. It is greater than fact. And you guys can't even post fact. So because you racists decided to bring it up, *ALL RISE! Class is in session!*
> ...



I seriously doubt that.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 1, 2018)

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...



Hardly.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If my daughter were murdered, why would it make a difference? I would hate whoever did it. Preferring one race over another is senseless.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 1, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Teaching children to hate is so wrong and shameful.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 2, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I already explained why. Did you read my previous explanation?


----------



## Liberty777 (Aug 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Proverbs 27: 5-6


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Aug 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you're referring to your remark about no longer speaking for those blacks who kill other blacks, that's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about the hundreds, maybe thousands, of blacks who at this point in time _have not_ murdered other blacks but _will_ in the future. This is an inescapable fact: some of the blacks you claim to speak for at this moment that share your outrage at whites killing blacks will themselves kill other blacks in the future. For that matter, some will rob, steal, rape, sell drugs to and commit myriad other crimes against other blacks. Is this not so?


----------

